# Se Qld Xmas-in-july Case Swap



## winkle

I'll risk the neighbourhood anger for another year. 
Tenative date - 8 July , pencil it in now before your missus finds something else for you to do  .
Same beery time,
same beery place......

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

There were good quality beers in the last swap , lets see if we can get some decent numbers as well this time.


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Rowy

How do you get in on this? If its invite only no problemo


----------



## Duff

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Rowy said:


> How do you get in on this? If its invite only no problemo



Put your name down and and wait for the PMs to come in


----------



## TidalPete

Duff said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3.
> 4.
> 5. TidalPete - TBA
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> How do you get in on this? If its invite only no problemo



Just put your name in and turn up


----------



## Rowy

Duff said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.


----------



## TidalPete

Rowy,

*Always *use the most recent list posted in case you accidently cut some poor bastard out like you just have.  

TP


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5. TidalPete - TBA
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Somebody always does that to you Pete


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3.
> 4.
> 5. TidalPete - TBA
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 
> Somebody always does that to you Pete



Cheers Perry! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Wohoo already got clearance and its about to be written on the calender

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4. Bradsbrew- American Stout 
5. TidalPete - TBA
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Batz

_July is one of those months that I'm often working, still I'll put in a tentative (fingers crossed)
If the list fills I'll go on a reserve list.
_
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5. 
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bradsbrew

Hey winkle is it the saturday the 7th?


----------



## Batz

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3.
4.
5. TidalPete - TBA
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## banora brewer

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4.
5. TidalPete - TBA
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Batz,
> 
> *Always *use the most recent list posted in case you accidently cut some poor bastard out like you just have.
> 
> TP



1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a 
5. TidalPete - TBA
6.
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - TBA
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.




Look at the next one, and the smileys


----------



## np1962

Any chance there is room for a southern ring in?
Pete owes me a beer! B)


----------



## paxx

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - TBA
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7.
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Rowy

TidalPete said:


> Cheers Perry! :icon_cheers:



Sorry Pete shout you a beer at the swap! I'm an IT idiot! <_<


----------



## TidalPete

NigeP62 said:


> Any chance there is room for a southern ring in?
> Pete owes me a beer! B)



Most of these jokers ARE southern blow-ins Nige. :lol: 
Just put your name on the list if you intend to be in the swap otherwise mark yourself as "Attending But Not Swapping" right at the bottom

TP

PS --- Just saw your post Rowy & no worries. :icon_cheers:


----------



## paxx

I'll make sure i bring my compass and a good map of the local area for the walk home this time


----------



## Florian

I better get in quick before this one is full :lol: 


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - TBA
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8.Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Hey winkle is it the saturday the 7th?



Yeah, just had a proper look.


----------



## RdeVjun

Ditto, Florian!
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - TBA
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe  )
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Parks

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - TBA
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe  )
10.
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## flavo

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - TBA
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe  )
10. flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## TidalPete

Parks said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe  )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.



Made my beery decision.

TP


----------



## Ross

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12.
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24.
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.



Good to have you on board Ross :icon_cheers:


----------



## angus_grant

arse, significant other has decided to have a baby on the 1st July. selfish!! I suppose that puts me out....

VERY doubtful but I may pop in for a short while to meet some people. Really depends if the baby decides to come on time and how things are going. And how SO is coping. And how I am not coping!! ha ha...


----------



## winkle

View attachment 51734

_'Is this your first QLD Case-swap then?'_


----------



## Rowy

I sent Wombil a PM. The old fella must go to bed about 6.00pm. Due to his advanced years he will bring some warm milk and bad attitude I imagine.


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> I sent Wombil a PM. The old fella must go to bed about 6.00pm. Due to his advanced years he will bring some warm milk and bad attitude I imagine.



Don't believe it - he just about drank all the Kolsch keg last week, by himself :blink:

Edit: he and Tidal Pete can take turns at turning off thier hearing aids and shouting at everyone.


----------



## DKS

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24.
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## [email protected]

DKS said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15.
16.
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18.
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING  )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## winkle

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.*_WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING  )*
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.



No leave pass mate?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> No leave pass mate?




SWMBO not the problem. Work is getting in the way of my social life. They say, make hay while the sun shines........ I'm gonna to swap this year unlike last year :angry: 

If things don't get sorted out with the foreman I might even attend 

If your going to Nicks place on Aust Day I'll see you there :icon_cheers:


----------



## jameson

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19.
> 20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING  )
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


Getting married on the 21st and all my family arrive on the 10th. So will be there late or early but not the full hog.


----------



## stillscottish

jameson said:


> Getting married on the 21st and all my family arrive on the 10th. So will be there late or early but not the full hog.



Ees not a hog, ees a sheep...................


----------



## winkle

jameson said:


> Getting married on the 21st and all my family arrive on the 10th. So will be there late or early but not the full hog.


at least you'll know where to go (ah, the hangover is strong in this direction young Luke  )


----------



## jameson

winkle said:


> at least you'll know where to go (ah, the hangover is strong in this direction young Luke  )


Can remember taken the second sip of that ipa then I came round on your couch. Was scarry for a bit to I found my jeans anyway and walked in to your bar. It took me three days to come good. The hangover part lll at Winkles no no no I will be on good behavior


----------



## winkle

jameson said:


> Can remember taken the second sip of that ipa then I came round on your couch. Was scarry for a bit to I found my jeans anyway and walked in to your bar. It took me three days to come good. The hangover part lll at Winkles no no no I will be on good behavior


  
When I eventually got up at about 2pm I was still pissed. Never again.
OK maybe last night, but.....


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> When I eventually got up at about 2pm I was still pissed. Never again.
> OK maybe last night, but.....




Friday night just gone for me Winkle. It was just tasting too good to stop. My best brew yet! Little high on the ilkyhol to treat as session beer but I did anyway. Converted two megaswillers who reckon they loved it to. But yesterday was not good.


----------



## Snow

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15.
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


Looking forward to another shin dig at the Winkle Cave!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19.
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


I'll book a spot for now, just in case....................................


----------



## Northside Novice

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope 
20. Parks - Irish Red (probably)
21.
22.
23.
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## Parks

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope 
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21.
22.
23.
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Parks said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22.
> 23.
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## edschache

jameson said:


> Getting married on the 21st and all my family arrive on the 10th. So will be there late or early but not the full hog.



This is going to sound a little bit like a copy cat but I'm getting hitched on the 1st so probably have to sit this one out too. Might be brewing beer for the wedding so likely to be all out by the swap.

Pity because I really enjoyed the last swap beers (even if I do wish I still had more of my stout left for myself).

Ed


----------



## winkle

> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> *22. BribieG - Irish Red*
> 23.
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.



Updating.....


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Updating.....



No 22!   :super: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> No 22!   :super:
> 
> TP




I heard he's been to busy building a 3V to post.

Seriously though i am looking forwardings to his brewings


----------



## paulwolf350

I will take the last spot, if thats OK. Cant pass up #23

sounds like im well overdue to attend something, cant have people thinking i'm dead now, can I

Paul


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> I heard he's been to busy building a 3V to post.
> 
> Seriously though i am looking forwardings to his brewings




And a very Happy Birthday too you as well #22  

I hope your having a great day, raising a glass to you now.

Batz


----------



## paulwolf350

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Beer
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------
Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


adding my name and beer to the list




Perry, if you have someone else in line feel free to remove me


Paul


----------



## winkle

paulwolf350 said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> 
> adding my name and beer to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry, if you have someone else in line feel free to remove me
> 
> 
> Paul



How could I do that mate.


----------



## TidalPete

paulwolf350 said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Beer
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.



Just helping out here Winkle. Hope you don't mind? :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Just helping out here Winkle. Hope you don't mind? :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP



No problemo Pete.
_(Maybe we should take a leaf out of the WA swaps and get the swappers to lock themselves in or cough up a slab of something good for the swap)._


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> No problemo Pete.
> _(Maybe we should take a leaf out of the WA swaps and get the swappers to lock themselves in or cough up a slab of something good for the swap)._



Do you mean a decent slab for each swapper or a decent slab to be divided by 24? :unsure:  

TP


----------



## Duff

Decided on my beer.

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - not sure yet
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Do you mean a decent slab for each swapper or a decent slab to be divided by 24? :unsure:
> 
> TP



The latter,,,,,,,,,,.
(a few commas for Bum)


----------



## bradsbrew

looks like I'm gunna have to use this thread for friv posting now.


Bloody Nazi's :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

for a swap thread i havent seen any tits or box yet...............


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> looks like I'm gunna have to use this thread for friv posting now.
> 
> 
> Bloody Nazi's :lol:



Me too!
I had an excellent post all ready to rock.  And And And I've decided that when I die (if ever) I'll donate my skin to the Brachypodosaurus Collection at the Queensland Museum.
Thanks to King Brown's excellent suggestion. :super: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> for a swap thread i havent seen any tits or box yet...............



 has tits and a beat box. Close I guess


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> looks like I'm gunna have to use this thread for friv posting now.
> 
> 
> Bloody Nazi's :lol:


Too right I was enjoying where that thread was going.
View attachment 52004


----------



## paulwolf350

Brad, 

Managed to find that photo of you from the last swap ( at least the last one I was at)

hope you like it


----------



## winkle

View attachment 52007


Lets keep this thread on topic shall we.....


----------



## Duff

Good idea winkle.


----------



## bradsbrew

Duff said:


> Good idea winkle.
> 
> View attachment 52008




:lol: :lol: :lol: She's hung like Chappo.


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Managed to find that photo of you from the last swap ( at least the last one I was at)
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> View attachment 52006



Jeez ive packed on the pounds since that photo was taken


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Jeez ive packed on the pounds since that photo was taken




i'll have to remember to bring a larger suit then :lol:


----------



## winkle

paulwolf350 said:


> i'll have to remember to bring a larger suit then :lol:



We'll get an old one from Sqyre for you Brad :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

I've listed a Biere de Noel as my swap beer which is a bit of an experiment - although its a development of my Biere de Mars that some of you have had, another experimental batch is the Oud Bruin also getting bottled this month.
Fear not though, the backup beer is a more chocolately/stronger version of the last Belgian Wheat Stout (with less carbonation this time ie. the proper FG  ).


----------



## paulwolf350

Seems to be a lot less frivolous posting than I am used to, I thought these threads were supposed to be 20+ pages



ps got the recipe locked down for my swap beer, brewing the practice batch today!


----------



## TidalPete

paulwolf350 said:


> Seems to be a lot less frivolous posting than I am used to, I thought these threads were supposed to be 20+ pages
> 
> 
> 
> ps got the recipe locked down for my swap beer, brewing the practice batch today!



Gee, you go to a lot of trouble PW. 
Me! I'm just marking "Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy" on my odds & sods keg before I bottle the Swap beers.

TP


----------



## paulwolf350

TidalPete said:


> Gee, you go to a lot of trouble PW.
> Me! I'm just marking "Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy" on my odds & sods keg before I bottle the Swap beers.
> 
> TP


Ha ha. I only come down every so often so I usually go the extra mile (or so). I want the yeast cake from this batch for my octoberfest


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Nice kegs Winkle. Do they have flow control?


You just have to dial up the correct settings :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

I'll send meself to the naughty corner :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350

winkle said:


> I'll send meself to the naughty corner :icon_cheers:


 
Might as well, not much fun posting to yourself :unsure:


----------



## winkle

bah, moderated in a caseswap thread  
_Understandable, sort of._


----------



## paulwolf350

winkle said:


> bah, moderated in a caseswap thread
> _Understandable, sort of._




hahha, thats funny


----------



## winkle

_On topic - for once._
Biere De Noel is down, I've gone for a deep red/brown colour, with a medium malty body that should end up about 8.5% ABV. Wort was really clear going into the fermenter, now to see what the yeast makes of it (Wyeast 3725PC - Biere de Garde).


----------



## DKS

Something under 5% ? Anybody? ....Anybody?.... Nurse!!!
Daz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Don't be soft daz, go hard or go home...


----------



## winkle

You are lucky its not the 9.5% IPA/Triple I'm planning :icon_drunk:


----------



## DKS

Fair call. :beerbang: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

My swap beer is fermenting away nicely...............just dont know which one to use as the swapper. What do you guys reckon,

This






or this


----------



## DKS

That is art mate. Try Ebay.
Daz


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> My swap beer is fermenting away nicely...............just dont know which one to use as the swapper. What do you guys reckon,
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this



I'd go with the silky smooth one on top Brad, looks as smooothhh as Tetleys :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350

TGIF

Home, Homebrew, AHB



oh how I have missed thee!











ps. Im glad brewing for the case swap is up there with your best, mr Brad


----------



## winkle

The swap beer has crawled down to 1.008 and will probably drop another point before its done. Looking at 9% ABV, hang on to your hat Daz!
Bottling on the weekend and then cold cool conditioning, then lagering.


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Something under 5% ? Anybody? ....Anybody?.... Nurse!!!
> Daz


I'll try and have a few sessionable beer on tap for you old chap :icon_cheers: 
Belgian mid-strenght stuff.


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> I'll try and have a few sessionable beer on tap for you old chap :icon_cheers:
> Belgian mid-strenght stuff.




Hey Winkle any chance of being able to crawl out of my swag after this do?


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Hey Winkle any chance of being able to crawl out of my swag after this do?



Of course he will, right after a cuddle.


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Hey Winkle any chance of being able to crawl out of my swag after this do?


Depends if Stillscottish has snuck in there first h34r:


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Depends if Stillscottish has snuck in there first h34r:




I'll wear the chastity belt and leave the key with the missus. (None of you pricks are locksmiths I hope) <_<


----------



## banora brewer

Decided on my beer.

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably)
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.


----------



## bradsbrew

Ok the swap beer list is full, woohoo. Do we have a food and beer list for the night yet?



And wheres the goats and sheep?


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> Ok the swap beer list is full, woohoo. Do we have a food and beer list for the night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> And wheres the goats and sheep?




I'm in for some smoked nibblies goodness, loads of sausage, chillies, mushies etc................


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> I'm in for some smoked loads of sausage, etc................




Inciders gunna love you mate h34r:


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> Inciders gunna love you mate h34r:




All homemade Brad..............the chillis tend to impact on a gentleman a little later in the evening


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> All homemade Brad..............the chillis tend to impact on a gentleman a little later in the evening



Too true, who could forget the impact of these things,
View attachment 52490

the next day on a gentlemans toilet area.


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Too true, who could forget the impact of these things,
> View attachment 52490
> 
> the next day on a gentlemans toilet area.
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff


----------



## banora brewer

Just wondering what type of food we are after?


----------



## Moz

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath h34r:

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup


----------



## bradsbrew

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath h34r: 
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup 
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter


----------



## NickB

You feeling threatened Brad...


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> You feeling threatened Brad...



Its not the size of the set up my friend......................its how you use the tap.





Although my kegs do seem to finish prematurely


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath h34r:
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter



O'Hoy there Florian, mate, pal, boosom buddy! alround nice guy! Would you be keen on doing some Venison jerky for this turn out ? I could supply the meat if you are keen to jerk it.( _insert school boy sniggering_) Problem is you can never have enough of this stuff, its bloody fantasic with beer. Let me know soon if you want to do. Gotta shoot the buggers first, premium deer season is upon us.
Daz


----------



## NickB

Think Florian might be slightly pre-occupied ATM. Something about a baby or something....


----------



## DKS

NickB said:


> Think Florian might be slightly pre-occupied ATM. Something about a baby or something....


Oh! Ok, he has time to get over that. A couple or weeks with no nookie to get his priorities right, he'll be right and brewin strong. h34r: 

(Congrats Florian Hope all is good mate)
Daz


----------



## jameson

DKS said:


> O'Hoy there Florian, mate, pal, boosom buddy! alround nice guy! Would you be keen on doing some Venison jerky for this turn out ? I could supply the meat if you are keen to jerk it.( _insert school boy sniggering_) Problem is you can never have enough of this stuff, its bloody fantasic with beer. Let me know soon if you want to do. Gotta shoot the buggers first, premium deer season is upon us.
> Daz


Hi Daz I will jerky a bit of deer for ya. Give me a shout if you shoot any.
How lean is deer?


----------



## Rowy

Seems to be lots of nibbly type things I can swap to a chicken and sausage Gumbo or something similar if needed.


----------



## NickB

Don't worry too much yet mate. Quite a while to go yet. Will be plenty to eat. Really do need lots to nibble on to get through.....


----------



## DKS

jameson said:


> Hi Daz I will jerky a bit of deer for ya. Give me a shout if you shoot any.
> How lean is deer?


Deer is extremely lean, even more so than chicken in fact. A very healthy meat in that respect. Jerks very well though, even the rubbish cuts. However I usually get the rump cuts, top side, silverside etc for schnitzel,steaks, stirfry and strog ect and keep fillet/ back straps for a extra succulant tasty meal for the family or occasionaly just a steak to forfill that red meat urge. All the other bits and bobs chuck into stew stir fry ect. Under utelised in my opinion, if people only knew they'd be into it. Its top stuff.
Daz


----------



## jameson

DKS said:


> Deer is extremely lean, even more so than chicken in fact. A very healthy meat in that respect. Jerks very well though, even the rubbish cuts. However I usually get the rump cuts, top side, silverside etc for schnitzel,steaks, stirfry and strog ect and keep fillet/ back straps for a extra succulant tasty meal for the family or occasionaly just a steak to forfill that red meat urge. All the other bits and bobs chuck into stew stir fry ect. Under utelised in my opinion, if people only knew they'd be into it. Its top stuff.
> Daz


sounds like good stuff I will catch you at pubs next


----------



## Rowy

DKS said:


> Deer is extremely lean, even more so than chicken in fact. A very healthy meat in that respect. Jerks very well though, even the rubbish cuts. However I usually get the rump cuts, top side, silverside etc for schnitzel,steaks, stirfry and strog ect and keep fillet/ back straps for a extra succulant tasty meal for the family or occasionaly just a steak to forfill that red meat urge. All the other bits and bobs chuck into stew stir fry ect. Under utelised in my opinion, if people only knew they'd be into it. Its top stuff.
> Daz



Gotta admit I've been tempted for a while. Any gamey taste at all DKS?


----------



## DKS

Rowy said:


> Gotta admit I've been tempted for a while. Any gamey taste at all DKS?



No not realy Rowie although its much darker and not washed out with water like major chain suppliers of beef. Flavour is slightly stonger than beef but not gamey. My kids keep asking for second helpings if thats an indication.
Probably getting a bit off topic now and no boobie pics for a while so hopefully we can organise some jerky for swap meet to share and mayby take some home too.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

I got offered eight legs of venison for $100.00. But I said no.













































































































I told them it was 2 Deer.







Yes I stole that joke from a scot. I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Rowy

Brad all I can say is

























Oh dear


----------



## banora brewer

bradsbrew said:


> I got offered eight legs of venison for $100.00. But I said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told them it was 2 Deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I stole that joke from a scot. I thought it was hilarious



That's a lame deer joke


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> I got offered eight legs of venison for $100.00. But I said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told them it was 2 Deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I stole that joke from a scot. I thought it was hilarious



Yeh that was funny.
Reminds me of the two old folks on the NRMA/RACQ add with the two finger rabbit ears behind her head. Very childish but still gives a giggle every time. CHILD! 
Am not! 
Bahahha!!


----------



## NickB

Oh deer, those jokes are bad.


----------



## Florian

Daz, happy to the jerking, plenty of time still, anyway. 
All good at home, baby happy, wife happy, thanks.
Have to ask you for a favour as well, but that's something for BABBs if you're coming?

Are we doing a pizza run again, or is everyone bringing a full on feed?


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. *God knows we need the aftermath* h34r:
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter



I may have to pickle some eggs for this as well. Yum

View attachment 52511



> Are we doing a pizza run again, or is everyone bringing a full on feed?



Hmmm, pizzas are easy :unsure: I'll consult with SWMBO.


----------



## Florian

Found the perfect outfit for the event...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-KEG-FANCY-...=item3f05685dbc


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> Found the perfect outfit for the event...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-KEG-FANCY-...=item3f05685dbc




Me too
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-METALIC-GOL...=item4600ec1b38


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Me too
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-METALIC-GOL...=item4600ec1b38



View attachment 52512


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Me too
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-METALIC-GOL...=item4600ec1b38




And me

http://www.xmascotcostume.com/media/catalo...ge_costume2.jpg


----------



## winkle

View attachment 52515


----------



## winkle

Bottling my batch this arvo - OG 1.074, FG 1.007 bottle conditioned, hopefully its not too dry. Big alcohol nose ATM but some weeks in de cooler should sort that out B)


----------



## banora brewer

Made my swap beer today, should be around 6%


----------



## winkle

> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter



I'll park this here rather than spend time looking back a few pages.


----------



## TidalPete

> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - whatever
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekkie + keg of something or other.



TP


----------



## Batz

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - whatever
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekkie + keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.


----------



## Florian

Just updated Beer, Food and Keg


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting)
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekkie + keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup


----------



## TidalPete

Florian said:


> Just updated Beer, Food and Keg
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
> 16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
> 17. Batz - (work permitting)
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. BribieG - Irish Red
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Batz - keg of beer.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup


----------



## Batz

Just updated Beer, Food and Keg


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager 
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup


----------



## daemon

Ok, about time I got a chance to turn up to one of these shindigs again:


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager 
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (NOT ATTENDING BUT SWAPPING )
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry? 

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.


----------



## winkle

I haven't discussed it with herself, but we'll (in all probability) do a pizza run around 7-ish (speach permitting).
That said, some solid food mid afternoon, is a very good idea - I'm sure SWMBO will be doing something with rice as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

I'll get my bargaining cap on again in that case!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I'll get my bargaining cap on again in that case!



Yep, you did well in that role last time :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

We'll split the profits this time


----------



## InCider

bump.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> We'll split the profits this time



Or be sober enough to remember to buy the croissants at breakfast time  .

Hey InCider! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Hey InCider! :icon_chickcheers:



Don't you go picking on Incider now h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

I have got the perfect label for my W_anchor Ale swap beer.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> I have got the perfect label for my W_anchor Ale swap beer.



Hmmm, a Santa themed one for a Biere De Noel,
View attachment 52757

, perhaps not.


----------



## bradsbrew

That santa looks like Fatz. Same sort of behaviour that he's known for as well.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - Provisional atm
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager 
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry? 

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.


Changed Attendance status.


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager 
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3.
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry? 

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit  


Updated Beer and Status


----------



## stillscottish

stillscottish said:


> Updated Beer and Status



For Facebookers that should have read "It's Complicated" h34r:


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> For Facebookers that should have read "It's Complicated" h34r:



I'm coming... figuratively


----------



## stillscottish

Clean up........ literally


----------



## winkle

You're been watching noddy again haven't you.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> You're been watching noddy again haven't you.



I'm all for a good education Winkle! :lol:


----------



## manticle

I just read 4 pages of this thread and found no cleavage, no nipples, no breasts and no tits.

Fix it up would you?

Even a goat with a bra on would suffice*.






















*for most Qlders


----------



## stillscottish

K.


----------



## InCider




----------



## InCider




----------



## InCider




----------



## manticle

Thankyou.


----------



## winkle

View attachment 52931


----------



## InCider




----------



## InCider




----------



## paulwolf350

Wow new record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just dropped 18 litres of Wiezen at at BBQ in 4Hrs ...............................................yeah BaBY!


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> Wow new record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just dropped 18 litres of Wiezen at at BBQ in 4Hrs ...............................................yeah BaBY!




You've got a problem Paul. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> You've got a problem Paul. :icon_chickcheers:




You are right, it was my las keg! :blink: 














by the way, i didnt drink it all on my own, but it was very popular :icon_drunk:


----------



## Sully

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager 
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. BribieG - Irish Red
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I _think (hope)_ I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort. 
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.



Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit  
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...


----------



## Bribie G

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Thinking something smoked...
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.



Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...


----------



## winkle

Crikey!
Looks like this one is going to be HUGE.
View attachment 53048


----------



## Snow

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.


Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel


----------



## banora brewer

Hi guys, I want to add something to the food table but just wondering what to bring!!!


----------



## winkle

banora brewer said:


> Hi guys, I want to add something to the food table but just wondering what to bring!!!


We could probably use someone bringing eggs or mushrooms or tomatoes for breakfast.
As for munchies on the Saturday bring whatever you like (possibily not rollmops) - there will be a pizza run at dark o'clock.


----------



## Bribie G

I was about to suggest Pizza, then flipped over to the next page and Winkle had it covered. Telepathy. :icon_cheers:

Edit: for my Balti Kitchen, you realise that a combination of curry and strong beer will require us to bash some Pakkies, any in your area Winkle? Or should I bring a few?


----------



## banora brewer

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel


----------



## Bribie G

Vinkle, ve know where you live. What wrong with rollmops?


----------



## bradsbrew

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - W_anchor Brown Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Looks like a Czech Dark Lager
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - mettwurst and kabana and cheese and pickled onions
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel



Changed my swap beer and food


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Vinkle, ve know where you live. What wrong with rollmops?


Inciders "Now you see them, now you don't, oops there they are again" caused some sympathetic :icon_vomit: last time we had them.


----------



## Bribie G

Looks like rollmops are off the menu, boys






Lets eat some orc


----------



## NickB

Mmmmmm, roasted for me please. With gravy.


----------



## manticle

Bribie G said:


> Looks like rollmops are off the menu, boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets eat some orc



Something fishy should still be OK if Browndog is attending


----------



## lczaban

Bribie G said:


> Edit: for my Balti Kitchen, you realise that a combination of curry and strong beer will require us to bash some Pakkies, any in your area Winkle? Or should I bring a few?



I think there is a taxi rank nearby... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> I think there is a taxi rank nearby... :icon_cheers:



How come your names not on the list? or did we discuss this over Billy B's? :blink:


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> How come your names not on the list? or did we discuss this over Billy B's? :blink:



I'm not 100% sure - I'm checking my schedule now... Dammit - I can't find the spreadsheet! 1st world problems obviously (it's hard work setting up a new computer... :super: ). Once I know I'll update my status on this thread in due course. It'd have to be my shout for Billy B's this time around I would think Winkle. An Archive run is in order... :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> I'm not 100% sure - I'm checking my schedule now... Dammit - I can't find the spreadsheet! 1st world problems obviously (it's hard work setting up a new computer... :super: ). Once I know I'll update my status on this thread in due course. It'd have to be my shout for Billy B's this time around I would think Winkle. An Archive run is in order... :icon_drunk:



What could possibly go wrong????


----------



## Batz

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel


Brewed my swap beer today as it's raining, wouldn't believe it hey? Altbier

batz


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel

Pipes











h34r:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:


You mean

View attachment 53221

or
View attachment 53222


or something made of PVC?

 
Sorry Campbell, its been a long week......


----------



## Batz

The only ones I can think of.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> The only ones I can think of.
> 
> View attachment 53223



That (and the incessant rain) has reminded me to clean the gutters <_< .
I must get some brats for munching on during the day as well.


----------



## NickB

You eat children...????!!?!?!!??

(at least they're only bad children...)


----------



## stillscottish

I love children, I just couldn't eat a whole one.......


----------



## NickB

How long have you had that pic in your arsenal. Not that it disturbs me any more than you usually do.... 



h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> How long have you had that pic in your arsenal. Not that it disturbs me any more than you usually do....
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:



In his arsenal or his fridge/freezer?


----------



## NickB

In the dungeon....


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> I love children, I just couldn't eat a whole one.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 53224




That ones spinning me out just a little tonight Campbell.

Did I tell you I had a brew day?

batz


----------



## stillscottish

Can I bring something for the BBQ?


----------



## stillscottish

Let's get it back on track.

Who'd like a bit of breast?...........


----------



## Batz

I can tell you've been in Tassie.


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> What could possibly go wrong????



Kicking on at The Caxton (shudder, though JS helped soften the blow), then followed by a Love & Rockets session that ended a 4am, followed then by a 7:30am start with a full day of meetings, then a gala ball/rum drinking session on Saturday night, followed by an after party/rum drinking session at Cloudland, ending in a 4:30am finish that was not at my place... ( B) )

BTW - I see nothing wrong with this situation...  



NickB said:


> In the dungeon....



Pffttt - HAHAHAHA!!! :lol:


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> What could possibly go wrong????



Kicking on at The Caxton (shudder, though JS helped soften the blow), then followed by a Love & Rockets session that ended a 4am, followed then by a 7:30am start with a full day of meetings, then a gala ball/rum drinking session on Saturday night, followed by an after party/rum drinking session at Cloudland, ending in a 4:30am finish that was not at my place... ( B) )

BTW - I see nothing wrong with this situation...  



NickB said:


> In the dungeon....



Pffttt - HAHAHAHA!!! :lol:


----------



## dougsbrew

what could go wrong..






I'd love to join in the festivities winkle, count me in. 


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel

Pipes


----------



## stillscottish

GravityGuru said:


> Kicking on at The Caxton (shudder, though JS helped soften the blow), then followed by a Love & Rockets session that ended a 4am, followed then by a 7:30am start with a full day of meetings, then a gala ball/rum drinking session on Saturday night, followed by an after party/rum drinking session at Cloudland, ending in a 4:30am finish that was not at my place... ( B) )



Did the 4.30am finish have a happy ending ?


----------



## jameson

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel


Not much science in my brew but 8 hours of love. Lesson learnt today little bit of wind+ 4ring burner+ 40l wort= a long day. Hope my starter does the trick.


----------



## lczaban

stillscottish said:


> Did the 4.30am finish have a happy ending ?



It's an ongoing situation...


----------



## Batz

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Batz
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel



It looks very much like I'll be working for this, so I have pulled out the swap and put the first reserve in my place. It is quite possiable that I may still be able to make it but I can't be sure until closer to the date.

batz


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
> Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very much like I'll be working for this, so I have pulled out the swap and put the first reserve in my place. It is quite possiable that I may still be able to make it but I can't be sure until closer to the date.
> 
> batz




Phone call this morning, I'll be in Biloela for the swap. :angry: 

You guys have a good one.

batz


----------



## NickB

Bugger


----------



## winkle

Tomorrw arvo is the first (and only) test of the swap batch - hope its good! 
(Leaves 24 for the swap - I'll drop mine one off if needed)
Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel is planned to be on tap, with a Smoked Porter or Irish Red on the hand pump :icon_cheers: (provided i've got it pouring by then).


----------



## NickB

You better have that hand pump going Perry! I'll give you a hand if you need. Can also bring another beer for the pump if it's likely to run out earlyish.... Which it is! 

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> You better have that hand pump going Perry! I'll give you a hand if you need. Can also bring another beer for the pump if it's likely to run out earlyish.... Which it is!
> 
> Cheers



That sounds like the go


----------



## NickB

Which bit....???


----------



## bradsbrew

I'll be brewing up my swap keg tommorrow arv/night it will be a hoppy

English Pale Ale and I will be keg conditioning with some oak. It will either be great or shit...........................if its shit I'll bring 2 kegs...boomtish


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Which bit....???



The second bit, I'll figure out if I need a hand once I've got the parts.


----------



## NickB

Rock on! Maybe a Mild or similar. Hmmmm


----------



## banora brewer

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. 
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1. 
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato 
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry
Hi Guys, seeing I am moving on elsewhere, I have taken myself out of the swap. Thank you anyway


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry

I just moved Daemon up into the swap list.


----------



## TidalPete

I've used the BeerSmith Water Tool for the first time in an attempt to replicate Edinburgh water for my swap beer so your health may well be at risk?  
Has anyone got experience using the above water tool? If so, comments please!
If it turns out to be a dud I'll think about filling the Swap bottles from my Dog's Breakfast keg which was rather nice at last sip.

TP


----------



## daemon

:blink: Looks like I need to brew again now! Knocked out a smoked porter and a wit today, if the porter turns out how I've planned I'll bottle it (if not, I'll brew another!).


----------



## DKS

Me to. Just sampled an all Perle hop Cal Common. Way to minty. Start again.
Daz


----------



## stillscottish

TidalPete said:


> I've used the BeerSmith Water Tool for the first time in an attempt to replicate Edinburgh water for my swap beer
> TP



Gardyloo?


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Gardyloo?



Sounds delightful......


----------



## DKS

Blue beer? and Harpic fresh.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete

stillscottish said:


> Gardyloo?



Exactly!  

TP


----------



## Parks

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry

Brewed my Irish Red yesterday, I think it will be every bit as good as the one I took to the last swap


----------



## winkle

I guess this is bound to happen again at some stage, Gravity Guru  .



Billy Bs - destroyer of brain cells and reputations.

edit: (crap,  I just realised its my shout)


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> View attachment 53812
> 
> 
> I guess this is bound to happen again at some stage, Gravity Guru  .
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Bs - destroyer of brain cells and reputations.
> 
> edit: (crap,  I just realised its my shout)



It was good, and then I wished I woke up the next day feeling the way I did when I went to bed... h34r:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> It was good, and then I wished I woke up the next day feeling the way I did when I went to bed... h34r:



Just be pleased you didn't hit Super Wotnot with us.
View attachment 53813


----------



## Bribie G

Winkle, how may cups did you say that big rice cooker holds? In a couple of weeks I'm going to Sunday curry college sessions to study under one of the best Indian chefs in Brisbane who is at one of the Sitar restaurants so I'll be bringing along a couple of buckets of yumness.


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Just be pleased you didn't hit Super Wotnot with us.
> View attachment 53813



I was hurting enough after leaving you at The Scratch as it was...


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Winkle, how may cups did you say that big rice cooker holds? In a couple of weeks I'm going to Sunday curry college sessions to study under one of the best Indian chefs in Brisbane who is at one of the Sitar restaurants so I'll be bringing along a couple of buckets of yumness.



10 cups I think, there is a 'normal' sized one as well.



> I was hurting enough after leaving you at The Scratch as it was... rolleyes.gif



I had to go to a funeral (unwell) the next morning <_< , the wake woke me up I guess - its probably how he would have wanted it


----------



## winkle

Now back to the regular programming.
View attachment 53849



Edit: mutter mutter......, doing that bloody Chappo blokes work for him....., mumble fu*k,......



> Winkle, how may cups did you say that big rice cooker holds? In a couple of weeks I'm going to Sunday curry college sessions to study under one of the best Indian chefs in Brisbane who is at one of the Sitar restaurants so I'll be bringing along a couple of buckets of yumness.



Sounds good :icon_drool2: 
Would you be wanting a Bollywood soundtrack to go with that?


----------



## winkle

I'll have a bitter on the handpump for the swap - Nick's talking about bringing a mild and Bribies' thinking about a TTL.
There will be much hand cranking of beer :blink: 
If the Biere de Noel gets a bit too sour and dry, the backup beer will now be a Gose (which will be brewed after Anzac day).


----------



## eviljesus

I'd be keen to get on board if anyone bails. Just got my BIAB setup on the go and need an excuse to put some more brews on!


----------



## winkle

eviljesus said:


> I'd be keen to get on board if anyone bails. Just got my BIAB setup on the go and need an excuse to put some more brews on!


Just put your name up on the reserves list.


----------



## eviljesus

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1. eviljesus 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1. eviljesus 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2. Dougsbrew - i'll bring a case of vb.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato
Jameson- Jerky venison, meat courtesy of DKS and Mayb a stew if I can get my hands on decent spuds.
Stillscottish - I'll do a batch of Naan for Bribie of the Raj

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale..
Snow - Belgian Raspberry


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I'll have a bitter on the handpump for the swap - Nick's talking about bringing a mild and Bribies' thinking about a TTL.
> There will be much hand cranking of beer :blink:




Bugger I'm working, otherwise I could have brought my beer engine as well.

batz


----------



## NickB

Grrrr....


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Grrrr....




You just want to try hand pulling two at once, don't you?


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> You just want to try hand pulling two at once, don't you?



He does that at most swaps B)


----------



## dougsbrew

hhmmm, now thats a well carbed beer..


----------



## InCider

I'll bring Baa Bra & another friend...that needs blowing up...


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'll bring Baa Bra & another friend...that needs blowing up...



I think one of Baa Bras friends got "blown up" last year - a bit like GG's water pistol  

BTW will you be wanting your normal bed in the chook pen?


----------



## stillscottish

I'll have my usual, Thx. :lol:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> I'll have my usual, Thx. :lol:



View attachment 54089


No problemo!


----------



## winkle

The handcranked beer will be a cask version of my Flying Pig Bitter, I'll attempt to get something Big and Belgian on tap with a bit of age behind it as well.


----------



## bradsbrew

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. Gav80 - Hop Hammer (IPA, Work permitting)
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)


Updated my swap beer. Its gunna be big!


----------



## bradsbrew

Just added 1.6 litres of 1.135 boiled down wort to the fermenter, with the 1.074 wort chuggin away,which I have calculated is the same as adding 0.575kg of dry malt extract. 

Jeez 1469 is a messy bastard in big beers. 



Cheers


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Just added 1.6 litres of 1.135 boiled down wort to the fermenter, with the 1.074 wort chuggin away,which I have calculated is the same as adding 0.575kg of dry malt extract.
> 
> Jeez 1469 is a messy bastard in big beers.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Looks like there'll be a few headaches in bottles this time  
Hopefully Daz will balance things out with a mild or something sensible.

Edit: might have to go the opposite way next time and do a Biere de Table (2%)


----------



## winkle

I'll see if I can do a theme with the beers I put on this time , fruit, French or asian. Of course if it was Belgian no one would notice anything different


----------



## NickB

Yep, keep up the Status Quo of awesome beers please


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> I'll see if I can do a theme with the beers I put on this time , fruit, French or asian. Of course if it was Belgian no one would notice anything different



Have already themed the dregs keg  Belgian I'm bring for general consumption by naming it "Dog's Breakfast".
Planning on a late arrival so nobody should notice any strange flavours\aromas all things being equal. h34r:
Just the thing to cool the tonsils after a quick feed at Bribie's Curry Corner. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## winkle

Yeah I'm thinking a rice fueled CAP might be necessary to go with the Bribie Food Cart


----------



## NickB

I'm on a Lager kick ATM, so will have something soothing most likely. Or I'll about face and make a dirty, stinky, bitter-as-**** IPA... Potato, Tomato...


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I'm on a Lager kick ATM, so will have something soothing most likely. Or I'll about face and make a dirty, stinky, bitter-as-**** IPA... Potato, Tomato...



You do the CAP then, dunno if I can bring myself to do one - I'd probably start of doing one and next time you know hello 
"biere de gard"


----------



## NickB

Sounds like you  

Geez, at this rate I'm bringing 3 kegs along! Whatever I was brewing, a Lager/CAP, and a Dark Mild for the hand pump. ****! Better start brewing!!!!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Sounds like you
> 
> Geez, at this rate I'm bringing 3 kegs along! Whatever I was brewing, a Lager/CAP, and a Dark Mild for the hand pump. ****! Better start brewing!!!!



Its the perfect excuse, I've got no free kegs! You'd think with 12, one should always be empty  
Are we playing beer pong this time?


----------



## Batz




----------



## Bribie G

I've been attending Curry College (Australian Indian Restaurant cooking, not the third world shyte the poor sods actually have to eat in India) and as a tryout for the swap I'm doing the catering at the PUBS meeting on Tuesday with a Chicken Madras. Made the base gravy today 





















and that's just one of the ingredients :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Well I'm cooking a Lentil and Chickpea Curry as we speak....


That being said, happy to leave it to 'The Professional' for the day.

I will make beers, god knows I'm better than Bribie at that....h34r:


----------



## Batz

Bribie G said:


> I've been attending Curry College (Australian Indian Restaurant cooking, not the third world shyte the poor sods actually have to eat in India) and as a tryout for the swap I'm doing the catering at the PUBS meeting on Tuesday with a Chicken Madras. Made the base gravy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's just one of the ingredients :icon_cheers:







I don't think I can stand much more of this.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> View attachment 54665


Now, now. Power stations can be fun too you know


----------



## Thefatdoghead

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. 
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s 
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel

Sorry Guys im out due to work.


----------



## winkle

Gav80 said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
> 18. jameson- hopefully something warm
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
> 21.
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
> 2. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Batz - keg of beer.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> 
> Sorry Guys im out due to work.



No problem. I'll send you a photo of InCider wearing only a pizza on the night , possibly NSFW.


----------



## Batz

> Now, now. Power stations can be fun too you know



Hell yea, I'll knock-off at 7.00pm and go home to my donga in Biloela, while you guys are having the swap. Life doesn't get much better than that!

Just doing my bit for the environment.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Hell yea, I'll knock-off at 7.00pm and go home to my donga in Biloela, while you guys are having the swap. Life doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Just doing my bit for the environment.
> 
> View attachment 54668



Just neck a few Westy 12's from the BWS and you'll be right. Watch out for the ho's around the speakeasy BTW.


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Banora brewer - New London Porter
4. Bradsbrew - American Stout or a W_anchor Ale
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Batz - (work permitting) Alt
18. jameson- hopefully something warm
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red or Dunkelweizen (happy to be convinced either way)
21. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
-------------------------------------

Swap Reserve Spots
1. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Farmhouse Ale, or something else that doesn't mind being shook up in transit tongue.gif
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel

Just moved Moz up onto the Swap list (don't worry Tim, you'll end up in there as well)


----------



## daemon

winkle said:


> Just moved Moz up onto the Swap list (don't worry Tim, you'll end up in there as well)


Not sure if the list is a bad cut and paste but I was in position 3? It was when Banora brewer pulled out from the swap side of things.

Either way, will be re-brewing the current Porter I have on tap this weekend. It's very close to Murrays Dark Knight, smooth, tasty and complex. 

I've already figured out how to store them to ensure they carbonate too:


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6


You're right! and I remember moving you up. How the flup did that happened???
If its anything like Dark Knight, it'll be great. 
Hopefully its all correct now - eviljesus takes Gavs spot..


----------



## InCider

**** I need a root. When's it on?


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> **** I need a root. When's it on?



7th July


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> 7th July



As long as no-one gets too trunk.


----------



## stillscottish

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel


Composite pasting - should be correct.
Updated food and keg


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> As long as no-one gets too trunk.



Thats what happens when you get on the Elephant beer I guess.


----------



## winkle

Bring a few dollars for an evening pizza run.
I think SWMBO is planning some sort of spanish chicken/olive cassarole thing to go with Bribies food cart.
Its approaching quickly now.


----------



## NickB

Sounds good! Not long to go. Trying to squeeze a brew day in the fortnight before too... Keep the date open.. 

Nick


----------



## TidalPete

*33 sleeps!*





You missed out on a good day at Dan's yesterday Nickster. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## NickB

I know mate. Had great intentions, but got up late and hungover as all hell...wasn't gonna happen!!!

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Just about to go and do some QA on the swap stout. May as well taste the old ale in the fermenter that will be my keg offering.



Not long now.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> Just about to go and do some QA on the swap stout. May as well taste the old ale in the fermenter that will be my keg offering.
> Not long now.



Gasp! You're calling your contribution "Old Ale" :super: h34r: 
You're as bad as I am Bradley. I call my contribution "Wee Heavy" when in reality it's just my dog's breakfast keg. :lol: 

TP


----------



## winkle

It'd probably help if someone could bring some additional firewood this year, I suspect it'll be fringing cold next month


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> It'd probably help if someone could bring some additional firewood this year, I suspect it'll be fringing cold next month




Winkle I'll load some nice old seasoned ironbark into the Toyota just for you................


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Winkle I'll load some nice old seasoned ironbark into the Toyota just for you................



Top work, we can't have Florian getting cold at 3 am


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Winkle I'll load some nice old seasoned ironbark into the Toyota just for you................


I've got some treated pine I can bring. I might just whack a coat of lead paint on it so it will burn longer.


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Top work, we can't have Florian getting cold at 3 am




Bugger Florian (Not Literally) I was thinking about myself


----------



## InCider

bump


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. RdeVjun - Bulimba Gold Top clone (tentative, still tweaking the recipe )
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24. _wallace_ - Galaxy APA (not attending now, but still swapping)

Swap Reserve Spots
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry 


Updated swap beer and attendance :-(


----------



## Bribie G

Final menu

Onion Bhajis
pilau rice
Poppadoms
Raita

Chicken Madras for the timid
Beef Vindaloo for the suicidal

Also I now have 2 stoves, will bring my rice cooker and deep fryer as well. Winkle did you say you have a ten cup cooker? Also DAZ could bring his as well maybe?


----------



## RdeVjun

Prolly ambitious for my swap spot to be held any longer, with the moving house, new city job etc I haven't brewed in a few months, so with the local festival this weekend I'm not likely to manage one at this rate either. I have a few bitters cubed which I might be able to pitch, a keg of porter and so may be able to bring something, but highly unlikely to manage a case of swap beer. 
Piss poor form that I know, but all the circumstances aren't of my choosing. FWIW I'm actually blaming CanDo and those who mandated him- you know who you are... 
Edit: Happy to don the apron and be Bribie's side- kick in the kitchen. Will bring that spare cooker. ^_^ 

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9. 
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17. Moz - A big IPA of some sorts... probably west coast American style
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter


----------



## Moz

I'm out folks very sorry. 

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Batz - A couple of Kg's of bacon for brekkie and some munchies of some sort.
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Banora Brewer - Eggs, Maybe some hash browns
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Batz - keg of beer.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Final menu
> 
> Onion Bhajis
> pilau rice
> Poppadoms
> Raita
> 
> Chicken Madras for the timid
> Beef Vindaloo for the suicidal
> 
> Also I now have 2 stoves, will bring my rice cooker and deep fryer as well. Winkle did you say you have a ten cup cooker? Also DAZ could bring his as well maybe?



One brand new 10 cup and an old beaten up one.


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1.
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter

Updated the food list a bit.


----------



## NickB

Uh Oh... Here comes the


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Uh Oh... Here comes the



Well, I only had 23 bottles but knew that would be fine


----------



## RdeVjun

winkle said:


> Well, I only had 23 bottles but knew that would be fine


I knew that too, just doing my bit for a harmonious swap.


----------



## winkle

My kegs on tap will be selected from this lot - best bitter, mild, saison, Belgian Pale Ale, and a hybrid IPA/Triple.
At the moment in the fridge there appears to be 4 kegs with a litre in each <_<


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> My kegs on tap will be selected from this lot - best bitter, mild, saison, Belgian Pale Ale, and a hybrid IPA/Triple.
> At the moment in the fridge there appears to be 4 kegs with a litre in each <_<


I could supply a keg of something to put one of those taps to use if needed winkle. 
Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> I could supply a keg of something to put one of those taps to use if needed winkle.
> Daz


I'll save you a space mate.


----------



## Rowy

My swap beer will be very..........................fresh to say the least......................lets just say I ran out of beer last weekend and was too 'tired' to drive to the bottlo


----------



## bradsbrew

My swap is in the keg ageing at the moment. I will pop him in the fridge before I leave for Mackay the sunday before the swap, I will CPBF friday night when I get back.

Winkle which is the most update list so I can update that :huh: with my swap beer, keg beer and food.


Cheers


----------



## NickB

Hmmm, right, swap beer. I'll have something for sure. What exactly, well...that will be surprise..... 

We shall see how we go. Still want the Mild for the Engine Perry?

Cheers


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> My swap is in the keg ageing at the moment. I will pop him in the fridge before I leave for Mackay the sunday before the swap, I will CPBF friday night when I get back.
> 
> Winkle which is the most update list so I can update that :huh: with my swap beer, keg beer and food.
> 
> 
> Cheers



This one (I hope)


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter



Nick - still waiting for the seal kit


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Rowy said:


> My swap beer will be very..........................fresh to say the least......................lets just say I ran out of beer last weekend and was too 'tired' to drive to the bottlo



I hope its still gonna be a black ipa...... 

I have pitched yeast in my swap beer only just. i made a whopping 60L. so i can test it on the fly.


----------



## Rowy

_WALLACE_ said:


> I hope its still gonna be a black ipa......
> 
> I have pitched yeast in my swap beer only just. i made a whopping 60L. so i can test it on the fly.




Sure is Wallace and if it's half as good as the ones I just tried on the weekend it should be good. I will have to put a don't drink before date on them though!


----------



## Florian

NickB said:


> Hmmm, right, swap beer. I'll have something for sure. What exactly, well...that will be surprise.....
> We shall see how we go.



That's exactly where I'm at at the moment. 

This seems to be my least organised swap so far unless something changes dramatically the next few days.

Leave pass is booked though and I'll make sure to be one of the first ones to arrive and last ones to leave, gotta make the most out of it.


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> That's exactly where I'm at at the moment.
> 
> This seems to be my least organised swap so far unless something changes dramatically the next few days.
> 
> Leave pass is booked though and I'll make sure to be one of the first ones to arrive and last ones to leave, gotta make the most out of it.


Best not go home via a quick stop at Esk for a refreshing XXXX heavy this time  .


----------



## flavo

I know the date but no other details? Can someone fill me in 

I'm on FIFO for the next few months to central Qld. I will have to wangle the day off with the wife (1 baby and 1 toddler won't help me with that). 

If I can't make the date, I am still keen on the swap. Can I organise a drop off and pickup with someone that is attending? Or is that not swap kosher?


----------



## NickB

7th of July, Everton Park, kick off usually around lunch time, bring some $$$ for pizzas, bring a keg/some bottles to share.

Pm Winkle for more specifics, but it's no problem if you're away and still want to swap...


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> 7th of July, Everton Park, kick off usually around lunch time, bring some $$$ for pizzas, bring a keg/some bottles to share.
> 
> Pm Winkle for more specifics, but it's no problem if you're away and still want to swap...



What Nick said and copy the swap list from the most recent above and put your name, beer in one of the vacancies.
oh, and bring a drinking vessel of some type if you're coming :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

Got enough room for a Fat bloke with a Goat fetish? 


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2.
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> Got enough room for a Fat bloke with a Goat fetish?
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1. Sqyre
> 2.
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
> Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both



no problemo matey


----------



## roguenorman

I just did my 1st BIAB no chill and should be putting it in the fermenter next weekend. Its Dr Smurtos Golden Ale. I would love to come along but I dont know if ill be here due to work. how often do you have case swaps in brissy? if its ok, Ill put my name down tentatively, depending on if the beer turns out any good and if I can make it. 



1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both


----------



## TidalPete

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish

6. Paxx - Something Beerish
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both


----------



## Florian

A case swap without Pete? How does that work?


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> A case swap without Pete? How does that work?



Not only not coming but he's taken his number with him  

What did we do Pete?


----------



## NickB

Damn Pete. Now we will all have to talk quietly..... h34r:


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Damn Pete. Now we will all have to talk quietly..... h34r:


Who's regulator will we play with now??

:lol:


----------



## Snow

That's a shame - I was looking forward to your wee heavy, Pete.

Bottled my rauchbeer on the weekend and it's tasting fine! you guys are in for a treat  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> That's a shame - I was looking forward to your wee heavy, Pete.
> 
> Bottled my rauchbeer on the weekend and it's tasting fine! you guys are in for a treat
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Cheers Snow!
Just need to ease back on the throttle for a bit.
Have a good one fellas. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Cheers Snow!
> Just need to ease back on the throttle for a bit.
> Have a good one fellas. :icon_chickcheers:



No problems Pete, good health :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - PeaceandPlenty Wee Heavy 8.%
> 6. Paxx - Something Beerish
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I\\\'m a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - mmmm?
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1. Sqyre
> 2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - I\\\'ll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I\\\'ll double that.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans\\\'a\\\'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> Sqyre - Renae\\\'s gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it\\\'ll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
> Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both



Putting myself back on the list thanks to Bribie's generous offer to deliver & collect my Swap beers.
A big thank-you mate! :beer:


----------



## flavo

TidalPete said:


> Putting myself back on the list thanks to Bribie's generous offer to deliver & collect my Swap beers.
> A big thank-you mate! :beer:


I will also need a courier. I can deliver them to your place of residence the day before and pickup whenever is easy.

I'm on the southside (Parkinson/Calamvale) so someone nearby would be preferable


----------



## Parks

flavo said:


> I will also need a courier. I can deliver them to your place of residence the day before and pickup whenever is easy.
> 
> I'm on the southside (Parkinson/Calamvale) so someone nearby would be preferable


If you have your bottles ready by next Thursday that should be BABBs night at Holland Park. I'm sure one of us could take them from there for you if required...


----------



## Parks

Parks said:


> If you have your bottles ready by next Thursday that should be BABBs night at Holland Park. I'm sure one of us could take them from there for you if required...


Or even better if you're not a member come as a visitor!


----------



## flavo

Parks said:


> Or even better if you're not a member come as a visitor!


That's the plan.. Once I'm off this FIFO stint


----------



## NickB

BABBs is this week isn't it? Fourth Thursday of the month...


----------



## Parks

This week is the third Thursday


----------



## Parks

(but you had me worried)


----------



## NickB

Think you better check your calendar!!!


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Think you better check your calendar!!!



I did, did you!


----------



## NickB

Yep, and I was looking at Friday!! Apologies! At least I have another week to condition beers 

Oops!!!


----------



## Parks

NickB said:


> Yep, and I was looking at Friday!! Apologies! At least I have another week to condition beers
> 
> Oops!!!


I looked at it 10 times before I convinced myself I was right


----------



## winkle

Parks said:


> This week is the third Thursday




Ssssshhhh!
You spoilt the surprise


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Ssssshhhh!
> You spoilt the surprise


Would definitely need a photo of annoyed Nick wondering where everyone was...


----------



## NickB

Hey, i coulda had a bowl and a go on the pokies!


----------



## paxx

Sorry all but i"m going to have to pull out i just haven't had a chance to brew for the last few months hopefully i can still make it over for a few at some stage 


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. 
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both


----------



## Rowy

My Keg added!

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. 
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff and some aged ironbark for the fire!
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Rowy - An IPA (Sorta / Kinda)

[/quote]


----------



## winkle

If anyone is staying o'nite and wondering what to bring - some bacon and eggs would be good  .


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> If anyone is staying o'nite and wondering what to bring - some bacon and eggs would be good  .



There seems lots of nibbly stuff Winkle. Do you want me to change to bacon and eggs?


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> There seems lots of nibbly stuff Winkle. Do you want me to change to bacon and eggs?



That would be good mate, I'll get the baked beans - which will assist the trip home no end  .


----------



## Florian

I've got the Bratwrste sorted for brekkie.


----------



## NickB

I'm gonna only have my relish ready to go - anything else I can bring?


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> I've got the Bratwrste sorted for brekkie.


 :icon_drool2: 
a much superior breakfast option than rollmops


----------



## Rowy

How many Kilo and how many dozen Perry.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I'm gonna only have my relish ready to go - anything else I can bring?


Mushies, tomatoes or bread Nick?


----------



## Parks

I'll finally commit to some food and bring Pete's hash browns for brekkie.

I will also have a keg, likely my latest Americanised Boh Pils which is tasting pretty good ATM.


----------



## NickB

Ok, bread it is.... How many loaves?


----------



## Florian

If everyone who is planning to drop out could do me a favour and please drop out right now!

That might give me an idea if I have to brew on Sunday or if I can just bottle what's left in one of the many dregs kegs.

EDIT: insert s


----------



## Snow

Gee Florian -you just make us feel so.... special :wub: 

:lol: 



Florian said:


> If everyone who is planning to drop out could do me a favour and please drop out right now!
> 
> That might give me an idea if I have to brew on Sunday or if I can just bottle what's left in one of the many dregs kegs.
> 
> EDIT: insert s


----------



## Snow

Rowy, my chooks are back on the lay so I could probably brink one carton of eggs, to supplement whatever you're bringing.

Cheers - Snow.



Rowy said:


> There seems lots of nibbly stuff Winkle. Do you want me to change to bacon and eggs?


----------



## DKS

paxx said:


> Sorry all but i"m going to have to pull out i just haven't had a chance to brew for the last few months hopefully i can still make it over for a few at some stage
> 
> Was hoping to catch up there paxx. Hope youre there.
> Ill shout you the cab fare home if thats what youre worried about. Dont want anybody getting lost this time do we? Dont worry I havent told a sole.
> Daz


----------



## NickB

And why would you Daz! They have no ears!


----------



## DKS

NickB said:


> And why would you Daz! They have no ears!


 Maybe Im the fish whisperer. I could never spell. Even sobre.Doh!
Daz


----------



## NickB

:lol: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy

You blokes have no sole...............


----------



## DKS

Rowy said:


> You blokes have no sole...............


Ohhhh Rowy. Dont make us say it, please..  
Daz


----------



## Rowy

DKS said:


> Ohhhh Rowy. Dont make us say it, please..
> Daz




I brewed today Daz so you can imagine my current feeling of loooourve!...............(Pissed)


----------



## DKS

Rowy said:


> I brewed today Daz so you can imagine my current feeling of loooourve!...............(Pissed)


Share the loourve brother. Lucky bugger.Beats workin.
Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Share the loourve brother. Lucky bugger.Beats workin.
> Daz


You have my permission to have a beer after work tomorrow Daz, bugger it - have 2, I know GG and I probably will :icon_cheers:


----------



## paxx

Sorry all but i"m going to have to pull out i just haven't had a chance to brew for the last few months hopefully i can still make it over for a few at some stage 

Was hoping to catch up there paxx. Hope youre there.
Ill shout you the cab fare home if thats what youre worried about. Dont want anybody getting lost this time do we? Dont worry I havent told a sole.
Daz
[/quote]

Hahahahah yeah at least it was a nice walk last time hopefully i can still get there at some stage and in some state


----------



## Bribie G

Slight change of plan, I'll be attending but it will be a pubic transport job as I can't stay over, so will be spearing off out around six o'clock. So new schedule is:

On the *Friday* I'll drop off the swappies on the way to work, along with a pail or so of curry ingredients for fridge storage overnight and various equipment which I will be able to pick up on the Sunday or whenever. 


So I'm moving the curry kitchen to lunch service and plan to appear around elevenish on the Saturday. :kooi: 

Get a good oily lining on the stomachs to set us up for the serious imbibing.


Edit: on checking Tidal Pete's beloved journey planner I can leave Winkles about 7 pm and get a bus to Mitchelton stn then onto the bulletproof totally reliable train service back to Caboolture, God bless their little hearts and arseholes. 

With enough time to take an enormous leak at the station as well. 

:drinks:


----------



## Florian

Good idea to get some decent food from the start, shame you can't stay longer though. 

Just finished milling grain and setting up for a double brew day tomorrow. If everything goes to plan I'll have a Heferoggen to swap and a keg of IPilsA to drink on the day.


----------



## NickB

I'll probably have either a keg of AIPA or a Mild.... Will have to do some QC on the IPA, and I'm fermenting the Mild from tomorrow, so it will be nice and fresh....

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Hey Florian, I've decided to just do one Indian Curry and put up Currywurst as the second variety B) 

I think Currywurst would be a good finger food / lunch item. Is Currywurst served in a bun like hot dog or is it just on a plate? Ich habe einige Rezepte auf Deutsch Websites ( can read and write German but please don't embarass me by trying to converse


----------



## Florian

Currywurst is great food any time of the day!

It's either served like this:





or my favourite (which I had every single day for late brekkie on my last Berlin visit):


----------



## Gavo

Well I hope there is still room for a drop out drop in kinda guy like myself as I have just recieved a leave pass to go. SWMBO said something about a mental health day, not sure if for me or her. :huh: 
Anyways I will bring a Keg of APA to contribute to the festivities.

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6. 
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - mmmm?
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB

Gavo! You're still alive!

I'll buy you a catch up beer on the day


----------



## winkle

Be good to catch up Gavo!


----------



## DKS

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor in 40s
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - I'll bring my portable British Indian Restaurant kitchen and churn out some non stop Baltis for an hour. If RdeV can bring his stove I'll double that.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale


----------



## Gavo

Thanks Nick Yeah I am still alive and not fallen off the face of the Earth, even had a few tests to prove it. I was also on the road travelling around this country with the family for three months last year and just catching back up with things; only just got the kegs filled up a couple of weeks ago. I will hold you to that beer, it will be good to see you.

Winkle it will be good to catch up, I think I saw you last at a bulk buy early last year.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle

> Winkle it will be good to catch up, I think I saw you last at a bulk buy early last year.


Thats probably last time we caught up mate.

I'd always imagined that Daz would be a better sole singer than a fish whisperer, but who knows what evil lurks in the heart of men.  

Curry worst sounds great - hopefully the after effects aren't dire. :unsure:
_Edit: note to self - get in more rolls of bum fodder._


----------



## NickB

Well I definitely won't be bringing or swapping my IPA.... Bloody thing ended up all over the bottom of my keg freezer thanks to a dodgy seal on a beer post.... <_<

Not sure what I'll do now.....

Suppose I've decided what I'm brewing next weekend though....


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Well I definitely won't be bringing or swapping my IPA.... Bloody thing ended up all over the bottom of my keg freezer thanks to a dodgy seal on a beer post.... <_<
> 
> Not sure what I'll do now.....
> 
> Suppose I've decided what I'm brewing next weekend though....



Eeek, bit of a clean up job too I'd say  
Thats why I usually remove the disconnects - similar experience.


----------



## NickB

Nah, that wasn't the problem. I think the issue was that I had a sample yesterday, then took the QD off, and a little bit of hop/something had wedged in the poppet... Slow enough leak to take all night to empty  Oh well, keg freezer was due a clean out. Drained out onto the concrete floor, the hosed the freezer out. Good as new 

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

DKS said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6.
> 7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
> 13. NickB - Goat Sweat and lots of hops
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1. Sqyre
> 2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc) and condiments in the form: Homemade Sauerkraut, Homemade Onion Relish, maybe something with chilli in it. God knows we need the aftermath ph34r.gif
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
> Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
> Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
> Daz - Dry Brown Ale



Bout of flu (entering its third week) has prevented me from doing a Midnight Train second batch to make up 40oz bottles so I have had to downsize to ordinary bottles off the #1 batch which is just tailing off in primary. Also the deep fryer is too much logistics so I am replacing the onion bhajis with Deutsche Currywurst as a side dish. Achtung. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> _Edit: note to self - get in more rolls of bum fodder._



Better put that stick on a chain this year, or is InCider not coming?


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> Better put that stick on a chain this year, or is InCider not coming?



Probably a bit concerned about an atomic wedgie occuring again :unsure:


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - something 10 minute-ish
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst. 
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale

Updating some stuff....


----------



## Florian

Updated my swap beer and keg


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Smoked smallgoods other good stuff
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst. 
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale


----------



## Rowy

Updated my food and keg


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Tidalpete - Hash Browns for brekkie
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst. 
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
TidalPete - Keg of something or other.
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
RdeVjun- Porter or Bitter
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)[/quote]


----------



## daemon

Kegged my Choc porter on Sunday and it's carbing up at the moment. A little bit too young to tell how it's turned out yet, there's a nice choc / hazelnut flavour there that's for sure. Main problem is the clarity at present, I used Wyeast 1275 (not my original preference) and it looks like a dunkel-weizen currently  I've added some gelatin into the keg to and speed things up, hopefully it'll do the trick.


----------



## bradsbrew

Will be CPBFing my swap tommorrow before heading of to mackay for the week. 

yes there will be new caps and bottles :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> Will be CPBFing my swap tommorrow before heading of to mackay for the week.
> 
> yes there will be new caps and bottles :icon_cheers:




How many sleeps Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> How many sleeps Brad?



Shipment just came in from columbia....................................so that makes the case swap 2 sleeps away :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Florian

bradsbrew said:


> Shipment just came in from columbia....................................so that makes the case swap 2 sleeps away :icon_chickcheers:



The way you just said that sounds like you were actually meaning Colombia.

h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> The way you just said that sounds like you were actually meaning Colombia.
> 
> h34r:



No, it's from Canadia


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> No, it's from Canadia



Or chlamydia..............just another yeats problem I'd say!


----------



## winkle

Bumping this since it is on *NEXT WEEK!* _( farrk, I had better start doing stuff I guess)_.
Please confirm that you are attending, there is plenty of swag roomm in the bar and the bowls club has provided a nice big grassed area for swap car parking.
Don't drive pissed, there is a few couches for 'time-out' and tea and coffee will be available to assist recovery - or just stay overnite.
Bring a drinking vessel, PM me if you don't know where its at :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> Bumping this since it is on *NEXT WEEK!* _( farrk, I had better start doing stuff I guess)_.
> Please confirm that you are attending, there is plenty of swag roomm in the bar and the bowls club has provided a nice big grassed area for swap car parking.
> Don't drive pissed, there is a few couches for 'time-out' and tea and coffee will be available to assist recovery - or just stay overnite.
> Bring a drinking vessel, PM me if you don't know where its at :icon_cheers:



I will know by wednesday if i am just gonna drop off some beer for the swap or if i am attending. I have nothing to offer to drink for the day without taking the piss, what am i allowed to erm..... purchase?

**** it! decide between a carton of XXXX Gold cans and a carton of Coopers Sparkling Ale tallies ( I will take the empties with me.....  )

Stingely yours,

wallace


----------



## NickB

Well I'm obviously coming... Do I have a bed secured this year Perry?

Cheers


----------



## Rowy

I am also a starter your winkleness.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Well I'm obviously coming... Do I have a bed secured this year Perry?
> 
> Cheers



Yep, right next to StillScottish


----------



## NickB

Gas mask a non-optional accessory...


----------



## winkle

Curry + beer + pizza =
View attachment 55528

BTW this is not a exclusively male event, feel free to bring your wife, girlfriend, significent other or inflatable sex toy along if you think it is wise.


----------



## Rowy

NickB said:


> Gas mask a non-optional accessory...



I'm going to blame the onion relish


----------



## Bribie G

AFAIK Tidal Pete and RdeVjun won't be attending, maybe delete their keg entries?


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel

Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)[/quote]


Good point Bribie.
You still coming Sully? We are overdue for a beery session.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6.
> 7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
> 13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
> 14. LiverShank - something less ashy than the last swapmeet
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now) I'm bringing a Galaxy pale ale! FFS! Why does this happen?? :angry:
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1. Sqyre
> 2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> 
> Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
> Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
> Daz - Dry Brown Ale
> Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)
> 
> 
> Good point Bribie.
> You still coming Sully? We are overdue for a beery session.


----------



## winkle

Someone doesn't update the most recent list


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> Someone doesn't update the most recent list



Tis fine. I shall have another beer and mellow out. Hang on! Have been on it since 11.00 this morn.......... Its gonna be a slow and sickly bus ride to Dalby tomorrow morn..... <_< 

Change of heart.... Will keep on going now!


----------



## winkle

We may have a bottle of Sink-the-Bismark appear on the day with samples available for a slight fee (not me organising it BTW).

There are public transport options to get here, either Enoggera or Mitchy train stations are a 20 minute walk away (sober) and the 350 and 360 buses drop you near the front door.


----------



## Bribie G

Yup Nick was saying that eenojeera would probably be the best option - last trip down I got a bus to Nundah that just about went to Albany Creek and back - it was horrendous.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> We may have a bottle of Sink-the-Bismark appear on the day with samples available for a slight fee (not me organising it BTW).
> 
> There are public transport options to get here, either Enoggera or Mitchy train stations are a 20 minute walk away (sober) and the 350 and 360 buses drop you near the front door.


Just paid $14.50 for a stubbie of dogbolter at the airport, still in shock


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Yup Nick was saying that eenojeera would probably be the best option - last trip down I got a bus to Nundah that just about went to Albany Creek and back - it was horrendous.



The 350 is pretty direct, not so the 360


----------



## Gavo

PM sent Winkle. Will be there with keg and drinking recepticle, wife may even stop for a little while on drop off and pickup.

Cheers
Gavo.

Edit: thypo


----------



## Bribie G

All we said to the driver was "Do you go to Nundah?". Who can you trust if not a bus driver.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> All we said to the driver was "Do you go to Nundah?". Who can you trust if not a bus driver.



"Ha ha! I am the hippy!"
"Ha Ha! for I am the bus driver!"
sorry, old joke.......


----------



## Snow

I will be there! And I believe I have already reserved a bed for my mid-case swap nap? 

I am up for some Bismark, too. 

Rauchbier bottled and carbed up.

Jerky dried and vacuum packed.

Relish cooked and bottled.

Raspberry Dubbel kegged and half drunk already :lol: :unsure: 

Should be arriving around 3.00pm. See you there!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## RdeVjun

I'm moving in to my new suburban granny flat this week, so I may be able to swing by briefly but not likely to spare much more time than that.  
Thanks for scrubbing me from the list, have fun you lot! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bribie G

I'll be there from 11 to around 4/5/6 depending on what state I get into, probably see you then RdeV


----------



## winkle

RdeVjun said:


> I'm moving in to my new suburban granny flat this week, so I may be able to swing by briefly but not likely to spare much more time than that.
> Thanks for scrubbing me from the list, have fun you lot! :icon_chickcheers:


It was with much reluctance I gave you a scrubbing  
Hope you make it for a few anyway Ralph. :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

JUST UPDATING ALL MY INFO FOR THE EVENT ---- LIVERSHANK

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
Livershank - Whatever i can russel up

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Scratch Saison
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
Livershank- What i like to call a Brunellweiss (Aged Belgian Brown with split 2nd generation belgian and wheat yeast)

Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)[/quote]


----------



## stillscottish

Updated Keg

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
Livershank - Whatever i can russel up

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Biere de Garde
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
Livershank- What i like to call a Brunellweiss (Aged Belgian Brown with split 2nd generation belgian and wheat yeast)

Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)[/quote]


----------



## stillscottish

Rowy said:


> just another yeats problem I'd say!



The problem with some people is that when they aren't drunk, they're sober.

William Butler Yeats 1865-1939


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Updated Keg
> 
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
> 2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> 5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
> 6.
> 7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
> 8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
> 9.
> 10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
> 11. Duff - Maibock
> 12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
> 13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
> 14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
> 15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
> 16. Snow - Rauchbier
> 17.
> 18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
> 19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
> 20. Parks - Irish Red
> 21. eviljesus
> 22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
> 23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
> 24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)
> 
> Swap Reserve Spots
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6
> 
> Attending But Not Swapping
> 1. Sqyre
> 2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
> 3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
> 4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.
> 
> Food
> Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
> Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
> NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
> Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
> Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
> Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
> Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
> Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
> Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
> Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
> Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
> Livershank - Whatever i can russel up
> 
> Kegs
> NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
> Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
> Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
> Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
> Stillscottish - Biere de Garde
> Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
> Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
> Livershank- What i like to call a Brunellweiss (Aged Belgian Brown with split 2nd generation belgian and wheat yeast)
> 
> Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
> Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
> Daz - Dry Brown Ale
> Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)



BdG hey, some good stuff on tap by the looks of it


----------



## Florian

Just bottled my swap beer. Seeing it's a Wheat beer which doesn't need filtering I thought I'd save myself some work and fill directly to bottles from fermenter, then bottle condition.
Don't think it was any easier in the end, just more annoying. There's a reason why I gave up bottling ages ago.

Now to clean up the mess in the garage before the wife comes home...


----------



## NickB

I'm planning to filter and keg my swap beer tonight (Dark Mild X) and bottle either Friday night or Sat morning..... Nothing like leaving it until the last minute


----------



## Rowy

I suspect that it will be Saturday morning for me............very fresh ale indeed.


----------



## NickB

At least I know Mild can be drunk young, and at a low carbonation


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Yup Nick was saying that eenojeera would probably be the best option - last trip down I got a bus to Nundah that just about went to Albany Creek and back - it was horrendous.



Bribie, if you bail out at Enoggera ask the station yob where the north bound bus stop is (hint - on the overpass) 3 stops later and you have avoided all that tedious exercise malarky. Getting across South Pine Road will get you thirsty enough .


----------



## Aydos

Is this still happening on the 8th or has the date changed now? I only ask this as at the babbs meeting the other night I heard someone say it was on the 7th, just thought I would check. If it is on the 7th I would be keen to come but the only problem is I don't have anything to swap.

Regards,
Aydan


----------



## winkle

aydos said:


> Is this still happening on the 8th or has the date changed now? I only ask this as at the babbs meeting the other night I heard someone say it was on the 7th, just thought I would check. If it is on the 7th I would be keen to come but the only problem is I don't have anything to swap.
> 
> Regards,
> Aydan


Saturday mate, although some will probably be still going Sunday (hopefully not me  )


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Saturday mate, although some will probably be still going Sunday (hopefully not me  )


Who you trying to fool Perry?


----------



## [email protected]

What time is everything kicking off winkle? I may not make it till after work say 6ish


----------



## winkle

Liver shank said:


> What time is everything kicking off winkle? I may not make it till after work say 6ish



Bribie should be serving lunch from his food cart after 12  , usually things are fully go by 2pm and we try and get the swapping bit done by 4pm to avoid the predictable 'fails'. By 8 pm things are pretty loose but you know that already.


----------



## [email protected]

Well then it appears i shall need to swap a shift then doesn't it


----------



## winkle

Liver shank said:


> Well then it appears i shall need to swap a shift then doesn't it


  
That or hire a gibberish translator.


----------



## Aydos

Is there any chance that I come come along but I will be unable to swap. Is there anything else that i can bring?


----------



## stillscottish

You may bring your dignity but rest assured, it will not last the night. 




winkle said:


> BdG hey, some good stuff on tap by the looks of it



It's got till friday to settle down and I'll do a keg to keg xfer otherwise its Porter for me.

I'll be coming straight from work (5am start). Dignity will not be an option. :lol:


----------



## winkle

aydos said:


> Is there any chance that I come come along but I will be unable to swap. Is there anything else that i can bring?



Beers to share - either your own (preferable) or something not mega swillish , snacks maybe - check the list and see what might be needed. Its pretty relaxed. Oh, and bring a drinking vessel.


----------



## Parks

Added Keg, and brekky food

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel (probably) & kegs of Belgian type stuff
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
Livershank - Whatever i can russel up
Parks - hash browns for brekky

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Biere de Garde
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
Livershank- What i like to call a Brunellweiss (Aged Belgian Brown with split 2nd generation belgian and wheat yeast)

Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)
Parks - Cascade Bo-pils


----------



## jameson

winkle said:


> That or hire a gibberish translator.


I could take on this job :lol:
Just put on my jerky and had one off my swap beers. Looking forward to the feedback . I found the first pour to be lacking in carbonation aka head the flavor wasn't what I was after ether. But then I had the second pour was a bit more heavy handed and every thing I wanted sort of came through. Can Defently feel the alcohol but it didn't come through as a warming tummy sensation as I was after. I know what I mean  ok enough said one or two more then back to bed for some zzzzzzz night shift is a c(%t. 
Roll on the shenanigans Jameson


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready now
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now)

Swap Reserve Spots
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6

Attending But Not Swapping
1. Sqyre
2. roguenorman- depending on work/if my beer turns out shit
3. Sully - I think (hope) I can make it this year....
4. Ross - not in swap as no longer brewing at home.

Food
Winkle - cassava crackers, cheese/olives/salami, coffee
Rowy - Bacon & Eggs for brekky
NickB - Nibbles (nuts, chips etc), Homemade Onion Relish, Bread for Brekky
Bradsbrew - Homemade curry sausages casserole
Florian - Some German Sausages for Brekkie & some spare change for pizza run
Daemon - Bread rolls / other bits? Chicken curry?
Sully - Might get smoking and homemade Kabana or Kransky, and some Pretzels.
Bribie G - Curry lunch. Chicken curries 3 ways and German Currywurst.
Snow - Homemade beef jerky with homemade tomato relish dip.
Stillscottish - Naans'a'Plenty tm for the curry-munchers and some home-made cheese.
Sqyre - Renae's gunna send a couple of Cob-Loafs along with me..
Livershank - Whatever i can russel up
Parks - hash browns for brekky

Kegs
NickB - Big Black Party Keg setup - Mild
Bradsbrew - Small White party keg set up- bitter
Florian - Medium Blue Party Keg Setup - APilsA or IPilsA - you be the judge
Daemon - NFI yet, but it'll have hops, malt and alcohol.
Stillscottish - Biere de Garde
Sully - If I have the brewery up and running by then an ale of some sort.. if not a Bacchus Sumthing FWK - maybe the QLD Ale...
Snow - Belgian Raspberry Dubbel
Livershank- What i like to call a Brunellweiss (Aged Belgian Brown with split 2nd generation belgian and wheat yeast)
Winkle - Owl Pete Smoked Porter, La Grisette, Saison Noir #2, Castle Mild (probably)
Sqyre - The usual Bo-pils or Hoppy Apa... or Both
Gavo - Dogwood APA in a Big White Party Keg setup just to balance against NickB
Daz - Dry Brown Ale
Rowy - IPA (Sorta / Kinda)
Parks - Cascade Bo-pils 

Updated kegs etc.


----------



## [email protected]

jameson said:


> I could take on this job :lol:
> Just put on my jerky and had one off my swap beers. Looking forward to the feedback . I found the first pour to be lacking in carbonation aka head the flavor wasn't what I was after ether. But then I had the second pour was a bit more heavy handed and every thing I wanted sort of came through. Can Defently feel the alcohol but it didn't come through as a warming tummy sensation as I was after. I know what I mean  ok enough said one or two more then back to bed for some zzzzzzz night shift is a c(%t.
> Roll on the shenanigans Jameson




Now if only we can find someone to translate Jamieson's sober tranlsation of the drunken gibberish... we'll be well sorted.


----------



## jameson

Liver shank said:


> Now if only we can find someone to translate Jamieson's sober tranlsation of the drunken gibberish... we'll be well sorted.


Drunken whispers could be a bad game my friend. Next you know we could all be on a flight to Amsterdam wouldn't be the first time :icon_drunk: . Love the beer label you need to give me some tips.
Ok one more these deep blue skys and still air is hard to step away from. Don't think I have to add the empty house.


----------



## winkle

Ok, we need 3 more in for the Sink-the-Bismark tasting, $10 will get you a 1/10th share of a 41% ABV quadruple IPA. Sure you won't get very much, but you probably won't need much either  .

I've done the Pinoy shop run so we'll have the casava crackers etc sorted _(and all the balut you can eat)_ :blink:

Don't forget the pizza run after dusk for those staying on.


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Ok, we need 3 more in for the Sink-the-Bismark tasting, $10 will get you a 1/10th share of a 41% ABV quadruple IPA. Sure you won't get very much, but you probably won't need much either  .
> 
> I've done the Pinoy shop run so we'll have the casava crackers etc sorted _(and all the balut you can eat)_ :blink:



Ill give it a go winkle I just hope Ill be able to recall what it was like later.
Daz


----------



## Rowy

I'll go you halvesy's in another 33ml Winkle


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> I'll go you halvesy's in another 33ml Winkle



Its all about knowing your limits my friend


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Its all about knowing your limits my friend




What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Rowy

As a great man once said "Like a Penguin feeding its chicks" :lol:


----------



## winkle

I must say I'm looking foward to Bribies contribution,
View attachment 55568


----------



## Rowy

Yaaasssssss bit of Johnny Cash next morning I would say...............something about the ring of fire


----------



## winkle

More Scruffy's magic chilli sauce anybody?


----------



## NickB

count me in


----------



## Aydos

I can't make it now, I need to help the father in law move. I hope you guys all have a great night, I'm sure you will! ;-)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I may not be there, i will know by tomorrow night. In my truancy, i still will be swapping. I am currently getting a quote ffor the freight of 2 beer box shaped boxes from Dalby to Brisbane. Am i correct by saying there will be only 21 swapees? If thats the case, the generous fellow whom picks my parcel up from the greyhound depot can have the remaining 3 of 24 bottles as a small token of my appreciation......



generously yours.....



_wallace_


----------



## Gavo

_WALLACE_ said:


> I may not be there, i will know by tomorrow night. In my truancy, i still will be swapping. I am currently getting a quote ffor the freight of 2 beer box shaped boxes from Dalby to Brisbane. Am i correct by saying there will be only 21 swapees? If thats the case, the generous fellow whom picks my parcel up from the greyhound depot can have the remaining 3 of 24 bottles as a small token of my appreciation......
> 
> 
> 
> generously yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> _wallace_



Have sent pm, but I could pick them up from Dalby and play freight driver.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## lczaban

Liver shank said:


> Well then it appears i shall need to swap a shift then doesn't it






winkle said:


> That or hire a gibberish translator.



You could also try and play catch-up, but that tends to be a dangerous game at these types of events... :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> You could also try and play catch-up, but that tends to be a dangerous game at these types of events... :icon_vomit:



We'll get Jameson to give you a call at 9pm, GG, so you'll know what you are missing


----------



## winkle

My taps on the day should be - 2.5% Burt Castle Mild (inspired by Whitbreads 1943 Oat Mild), 4.5% Ould Pete Smoked Porter, 6.5% Saison Noir, and 5% La Grisette.
Quite sensible this time around


----------



## NickB

WTF??!?!? I want BIIIGGG beers Perry.

Disappointing. Consider my attendance withdrawn....






h34r:


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> WTF??!?!? I want BIIIGGG beers Perry.
> 
> Disappointing. Consider my attendance withdrawn....
> 
> 
> h34r:



500ml of mild and you'll be pissed anyway.


----------



## flavo

Hi guys,

Still looking for someone to do the drop / pick up for me (southsiders?).. I maybe able to pop in and drop off at Winkle's but I'd probably have to bring my 2yo with me. I would need someone to keep my share safe 

Planning on bottling early Saturday morning (ie 5am) before the kids get up. 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## stillscottish

As a by-product of the brewing process (shift a tonne of soil and prune half the backyard THEN you can make beer  ) I have a shed-load of curry leaves if anyone wants them. I'll bring a bushel or three to the swap. 
I could also bring some lovely natural Permeate along if I'm making cheese tomorrow


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> As a by-product of the brewing process (shift a tonne of soil and prune half the backyard THEN you can make beer  ) I have a shed-load of curry leaves if anyone wants them. I'll bring a bushel or three to the swap.
> I could also bring some lovely natural Permeate along if I'm making cheese tomorrow



Good stuff, then I'll only have to get a really small bottle of milk for breakfast


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> 500ml of mild and you'll be pissed anyway.




Hey! :angry: I resemble that remark.



Just topping up the swap playlists with plenty of Butterfingers and Evil Eddie to keep the neighbours amused. And some other stuff that Brad and InCider can get angry at me over


----------



## winkle

Is Sav coming???

Last call for victims the last 2 slots for Sink-the-Bismark tasting, to quote GravityGuru "What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## NickB

You got my 'Yes' on that, didn't you?

Cheers


----------



## jameson

winkle said:


> Is Sav coming???
> 
> Last call for victims the last 2 slots for Sink-the-Bismark tasting, to quote GravityGuru "What could possibly go wrong?"


I will go in on it Winkle Thanks.


----------



## winkle

Tasting spots now closed, thank you all.


----------



## stillscottish

1st Reserve 

edit: Forgot to ask about the firewood situation Perry. Do you want me to bring the Chainsaw'o'Deathtm ?


----------



## DKS

Ill grab some of those Curry leaves Campbell, thanks mate.

Whilst Im on the bludge, anyone got a Kaffa Lime tree? Could use some leaves to go with the curry.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete

DKS said:


> Ill grab some of those Curry leaves Campbell, thanks mate.
> 
> Whilst Im on the bludge, anyone got a Kaffa Lime tree? Could use some leaves to go with the curry.
> Daz



Bribie will probably take some of those curry leaves (and some Kaffa lime leaves if available?) too thanks Campbell. He got a handfull off a neighbour this morning but could probably do with more.
Unfortunately Bribie is unavailable on AHB until Monday & so can't answer for himself.


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> 1st Reserve
> 
> edit: Forgot to ask about the firewood situation Perry. Do you want me to bring the Chainsaw'o'Deathtm ?



We've got some, Rowy's bringing some but if you want to bring it along it might help


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Hey! :angry: I resemble that remark.
> 
> 
> 
> Just topping up the swap playlists with plenty of Butterfingers and Evil Eddie to keep the neighbours amused. And some other stuff that Brad and InCider can get angry at me over


That.s ok Nick, yo :lol: u bring your music and I,ll bring the good music.


----------



## Rowy

TidalPete said:


> Bribie will probably take some of those curry leaves (and some Kaffa lime leaves if available?) too thanks Campbell. He got a handfull off a neighbour this morning but could probably do with more.
> Unfortunately Bribie is unavailable on AHB until Monday & so can't answer for himself. h34r:




Hey Pete tell Bribie I'll bring some of my smoked chilli over for him. I will just have to get Main Roads department approval to transport Dangerous Goods across the Gateway bridge


----------



## TidalPete

Rowy said:


> Hey Pete tell Bribie I'll bring some of my smoked chilli over for him. I will just have to get Main Roads department approval to transport Dangerous Goods across the Gateway bridge



All sorted Rowy. :beer:


----------



## Rowy

TidalPete said:


> All sorted Rowy. :beer:




I thought it would be Bri........Pete h34r:


----------



## winkle

Yay! toilet cistern is fixed - it doesn't take about 40 minutes to fill now.
_(That may have caused some angst on Saturday night/Sunday morning after beers, curry & pizzas  )_


----------



## Ross

Guys... i've serverely stuffed up... Just discovered I'm away at a concert Saturday night, so going to have to miss this one  
Going to drown my sorrows at The Scratch tonight, if anyone fancies a warm up....

Ross


----------



## NickB

Woo!

Getting close now! I can almost feel the hangover on Sunday... 

Off to stock up on bread and nibbles this arvo, then decide what beer I'm bottling for the swap, and what keg to take. Some QC of the available stocks may be in order.....


Cheers!

EDIT: poor form Ross... Unless its Flight of the Conchords, then I understand....


----------



## Florian

Got heaps of sausages for brekkie last night, swap beer is bottled and carbed.
Now I just got to decide which keg to take, can't say I've found one I'm happy with yet.

Might have to spend this morning and try them all again, hoping that something half decent will magically appear.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Guys... i've serverely stuffed up... Just discovered I'm away at a concert Saturday night, so going to have to miss this one
> Going to drown my sorrows at The Scratch tonight, if anyone fancies a warm up....
> 
> Ross



You need a PA these days mate.  
Anyway, whats wrong with dropping in and having a few quiet ales with your mate prior to the concert???
View attachment 55613

Oh.


----------



## Ross

NickB said:


> EDIT: poor form Ross... Unless its Flight of the Conchords, then I understand....




you got it in one.... Actually, going with Josh so will get over for a couple before the show & while you are all still conscious...

cheers Ross


----------



## jameson

Didn't get working last night they found a glitch in our paper work :huh: so the boss just off the phone all good for tonight and could you work tomorrow night :lol: :lol: no chance


----------



## NickB

Ross said:


> you got it in one.... Actually, going with Josh so will get over for a couple before the show & while you are all still conscious...
> 
> cheers Ross




I was going to be in the same boat, but left my run too late on tickets and could only get restricted view side tix. Bugger that for the price they're going for.

Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## winkle

I'll be looking for someone with swapping experience to sort out the actual swapping process on the day, and a couple of arsistants. Hopefully we can get it over and done with early.


----------



## Florian

Happy to do the swapping, don't need any arsistants either.


----------



## Parks

Florian said:


> Happy to do the swapping, don't need any arsistants either.


Yeah, it's really not hard.

Happy to help.

Snow and I will be there about 3, I believe.


----------



## Florian

can't decide whether this would be a good Addition to my keg for the night:


----------



## bradsbrew

What are the vials for?


----------



## Florian

To keep the bag afloat, so the beer can flow freely through the flowers. Probably overkill, but I've heard ya olde Pete uses floating keyrings for the same purpose. Doesn't hurt to chuck them in I guess. 

Flowers are German Hallertauer Mittelfrh into a simcoe dry hopped APilsA :wacko:


----------



## Parks

Florian said:


> To keep the bag afloat, so the beer can flow freely through the flowers. Probably overkill, but I've heard ya olde Pete uses floating keyrings for the same purpose. Doesn't hurt to chuck them in I guess.
> 
> Flowers are German Hallertauer Mittelfrh into a simcoe dry hopped APilsA :wacko:


One of my first APAs I had Amarillo in a stocking. The stocking got sucked up into the keg out tube.

You guys can stick your randall - that was some powerful hopping!

(so yeah, a bit of floating would be good )


----------



## bradsbrew

Ahh well there ya go, good idea.


----------



## NickB

What time was kick off Perry.... Midday-ish?


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Guys... i've serverely stuffed up... Just discovered I'm away at a concert Saturday night, so going to have to miss this one
> Going to drown my sorrows at The Scratch tonight, if anyone fancies a warm up....
> 
> Ross


What time?


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> What time was kick off Perry.... Midday-ish?



You got it in one.


----------



## Northside Novice

I'm OUT of all the fun ,

due to my swap beer exploding and trying to rip my eyeball in half last sunday arvo . i used glass and regret it now. it was really coming along nicely as it was bottled in march . i cant risk swaping them and causing any harm to others . so sorry to yous all and have fun guys :icon_cheers: looking foward to the feedback on the bismark :icon_vomit: 

edit: for the record i have been bottling in glass for six years and have never had a bottle bomb befor . ever! until now ! <_<


----------



## lczaban

northside novice said:


> I'm OUT of all the fun ,
> 
> due to my swap beer exploding and trying to rip my eyeball in half last sunday arvo . i used glass and regret it now. it was really coming along nicely as it was bottled in march . i cant risk swaping them and causing any harm to others . so sorry to yous all and have fun guys :icon_cheers: looking foward to the feedback on the bismark :icon_vomit:



1st rule of case swap - do not use glass... (OK, so it puh-robably isn't the 1st rule, but it is a rule IIRC...).

Sorry to hear your pulling from the swap NN. Will you still be disgracing the group with your presense???

That reminds me... [Mental note - make a last minute, cameo appearance after a day of shifting-house frivolity... :chug: ]

GG


----------



## Northside Novice

nah man i on some heavy meds and laying low for a few weeks, might have a look at that dry july thread :blink:


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> nah man i on some heavy meds and laying low for a few weeks, might have a look at that dry july thread :blink:



Hmmmm, silver lining etc.
Then again Beer Week is coming up.


----------



## Rowy

Does anyone going to the swap tomorrow need anything pick up from Craftbrewer in the morning? I'm just a hop skip and a jump!


----------



## Parks

Rowy said:


> Does anyone going to the swap tomorrow need anything pick up from Craftbrewer in the morning? I'm just a hop skip and a jump!


I will also be heading out to drop off my BABBs comp beers about 10:30.


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Does anyone going to the swap tomorrow need anything pick up from Craftbrewer in the morning? I'm just a hop skip and a jump!



A keg of Ninja.


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> A keg of Ninja.




No problem mate! Just give Ross a yell in the morning with your credit card number and I'll pick it up :lol:


----------



## Florian

Ended up chucking that Hallertauer Mittelfrh into a really bland lager I had sitting around, and instead chucked a bag full of 150g Citra and Cascade into the APilsA keg.

Will have a taste in the morning and decide what to take or if I have to go to the bottlo on the way. 
Also packed a heap of beers from the funky beer swap and some Belgian treasures for later in the night.

Can't wait now...


----------



## winkle

my beer label for what its worth.

Edit: a bit like how I feel this morning - "Don't you two drink too much tonight" "Of course not, we aren't stupid"


----------



## flavo

Hate to do this, but I'm out. I can't make it up to the other side of the world today and was unable to find a courier for my case


----------



## sqyre

Where do you live Flavo?
I might be going by you..
PM me  

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

On my way in about 20min..

Sqyre..


----------



## NickB

I'll be out the door in half an hour. Quick ice stop then onward and downward!


----------



## jameson

Up and at em. Didn't get home to 7 this morning. So 4 hours of broken sleep :unsure: so if I do black out atleast I know I will probly of just went to sleep in that ditch. :lol: could someone pm me the address? Was there b4 but all that was going throughy mind was I need to get the fcuk out of here not where the fcuk am I. It was one of those mornings h34r:


----------



## Florian

I'm just waiting for the wife to come back home which should be very soon, and then I'm out of the door. Car is packed and ready to go.

Edit: will be out of here in 15!


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Edit: a bit like how I feel this morning - "Don't you two drink too much tonight" "Of course not, we aren't stupid"



How come this kind of thing always happens? Famous last words


----------



## bradsbrew

Will be there in 30, 40. minutes.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> Will be there in 30, 40. minutes.



Is he there yet??


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

We are missing 3 people for the swap!!
Where are you??


----------



## daemon

Packing the car and leaving shortly, just need to label my swap beers and pack the swag.

ETA 1.5 hours


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Do we have any photos of the day/night ??


----------



## NickB

Oh, there are photos. Lots of photos. Most are unpublishable, but the rest will make it online later....


----------



## Parks

It was all a blur after the bagpipe playing penis...


----------



## NickB

Yeah, what a dick!!


----------



## winkle

Hard to go past the giant inflatable bagpipe playing penis for highlites.
But, BribieG's curry-in-a-hurry was great until the predictable farting occured after he left, thanks Dan and Parks, ah memories.
Ta to Northside Novice for the bottle of Sink-the-Bismark, a once up experience, get well quick dude!
I vaguely recall pouring Jameson into a Indiacab about sparrow fart, with Florian the last standing.


----------



## winkle

Lost property 2 x 6 pack esky thingys and one duel cab ute (and Rowy's curry  )


----------



## Snow

Parks said:


> It was all a blur after the bagpipe playing penis...



You mean this bloke?





Way to blow your own cock!


----------



## Snow

And some more photos....

Winkle delicately pouring out the Sink The Bismark








Tasty kegs of beer



Swap beers



Merriment being had


----------



## Snow

Bar Winkle



Stillscottish back on the pipes


----------



## Snow

Stillscottish's Piping Penis video now uploaded to YouTube .

The jiggling balls are mesmerizing...... :blink: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> Bar Winkle
> View attachment 55647
> 
> 
> Stillscottish back on the pipes
> View attachment 55648



He can be a bit of a prick at times, but he can sure play those pipes  

Where was Baa Bra!


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> He can be a bit of a prick at times, but he can sure play those pipes
> 
> Where was Baa Bra!



Now we have a giant inflatable penis, who needs a blow up sheep?!? h34r:


----------



## InCider

Snow said:


> Now we have a giant inflatable penis, who needs a blow up sheep?!? h34r:



Baa Bra is having a sook that she's now been discarded for the giant sack 'o pipes!


----------



## jameson

I haven't been rolling drunk like that in a long time. Think I left a pubs glass?


----------



## Snow

jameson said:


> I haven't been rolling drunk like that in a long time. Think I left a pubs glass?



LOL - great to meet you Jameson. The party certainly was quieter after you left! :lol: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> But, BribieG's curry-in-a-hurry was great until the predictable farting occured after he left, thanks Dan and Parks, ah memories.


My airlock is still bubbling...


----------



## NickB

Thanks as always to Perry and Anna for their hospitality and venue. Big-ups to Bribie for the Curry Kart work, Sqyre for cooking breakfast, and all the guys who made it along for another good night. And of course, thanks to Campbell for being the cock we always knew he was 

Due to my early retirement last night, I feel great today! Looking forward to hooking into the beers.

Photos from my camera to be posted when I get around to it!

Cheers


----------



## Gavo

Well finally at home again, good trip home as it seemed as though the car had some new type of propulsion system... could have been the Bribie's curry I am lead to believe, could even solve the carbon tax problem :lol: . Bloody great grub BribieG.

A good night, my thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting. Good to catch up finally again with such a good bunch of drunks good guys drinking a lot of good beers.

Oh an Nick, try and stay up later next time as I had to keep filling my own glass after you went off for your beauty sleep.

Cheers all
Gavo


----------



## NickB

Aye Aye Cap'n


----------



## sqyre

Big cheers to Perry and Anna for hosting.. :beer: 
Also big thanks to BribieG for the Colon cleansing... (i ate the leftovers at 6am... :icon_drool2: )

and to all the guys that brought all those awesome beers.. :super: 

cheers,

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> Big cheers to Perry and Anna for hosting.. :beer:
> Also big thanks to BribieG for the Colon cleansing... (i ate the leftovers at 6am... :icon_drool2: )
> 
> and to all the guys that brought all those awesome beers.. :super:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Sqyre...


Thanks for cooking breakfast Sqyre, good to see you again. And thanks to Rowy for the firewood and everyone else to contributed to the evening being a blast.


----------



## winkle

Updating the lost property, someone claimed the ute (damm!) but found a couple of glasses (including the PUBS one Jameson).

Edit: King Brown Brewing
View attachment 55702


----------



## dougsbrew

thanks perry and anna, good to see all there, the beer smorgasbord, bribies curries, inflatable penis hehe. 
like to see stlsctsh sliding down this one.


----------



## winkle

Dug up some pics of the day.





beer assembly



NickB shares his wisdom



Oh no, not again



Where is BaaBra???


----------



## InCider

Getting my oranges/grapfruit massaged... :lol:


----------



## winkle

The prototype, Scottish designed, lightweight, LEO spacesuit*. Can't wait to see a few of these babies floating around the International Space Station. 


*Note - not yet tested in hard vacuum.



GravityGuru after decapitation.



Parks looks on with distrust....


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Parks looks on with distrust....



I don't know how he didn't pass out...


----------



## tricache

HAHAHAHAHA Top photos, looked like a great time


----------



## mccuaigm

Looks like it was the usual great time at Case de Winkle

Bummed not to make it this time


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Parks looks on with distrust....






Parks said:


> I don't know how he didn't pass out...



Nobody is ever quite sure about how SS manages, I suspect it is some sort of generic thing... :icon_cheers: 

It was good to see all the old faces and new at the Swap. Thanks to Winkle and Anna for a great time, to Bribie G for the AWESOME curry (sorry I missed you his time around), and to all the usual suspects for the shennanigans... Cheers! :beerbang: 

GG


----------



## winkle

Most lost stuff-
one large ss pot with no handles - Brads?
one swap case - cardboard (Florian, any ideas?)


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Most lost stuff-
> one large ss pot with no handles - Brads?



What just because a someone leaves a cheap pot with the handles broken off you automatically assume it's mine, "O thats some dodgy shit must be Brad's".

































I'll pick it up soon, along with the green cooler bag


----------



## jameson

winkle said:


> Updating the lost property, someone claimed the ute (damm!) but found a couple of glasses (including the PUBS one Jameson).
> 
> Thanks Perry you didn't happen to find a lotto ticket? Drunken stupidness and I have to do it all over again on Saturday for my stag. My mum loved your beer label and wants me to make a Mrs Brown beer with label.
> Ps any one jumps into a Indian pimped out taxi come straight to my house.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Has anyone got any missing beers? I am missing DKS's ipa and BribieG's midnight train....


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> What just because a someone leaves a cheap pot with the handles broken off you automatically assume it's mine, "O thats some dodgy shit must be Brad's".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick it up soon, along with the green cooler bag



I'm on to you..

"Good news dear, I'm limiting my drinking during the week to one pot!"


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks for the photos, was worried about my beer gut but glad to see it's nothing to be really concerned about just yet :lol:


----------



## tricache

Bribie G said:


> Thanks for the photos, was worried about my beer gut but glad to see it's nothing to be really concerned about just yet :lol:



Remember its never a beer gut, but a gauge of how much you enjoy your beer...unfortunately I seem to enjoy mine a LOT! :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

GravityGuru said:


> Nobody is ever quite sure about how SS manages, I suspect it is some sort of generic thing... :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> GG



It's a generic thing; all Scots are drunks :lol: 

Or did you mean to say "It's a genetic thing" ?


Same answer for both.


----------



## lczaban

stillscottish said:


> It's a generic thing; all Scots are drunks :lol:
> 
> Or did you mean to say "It's a genetic thing" ?
> 
> 
> Same answer for both.



Generic, genetic, meh - details... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Thanks for the photos, was worried about my beer gut but glad to see it's nothing to be really concerned about just yet :lol:



Its not a beer gut! just latent muscle - to be held in reserve until required  

So who is up for hosting the Xmas one this year?, remember - you get the cudos for hosting from the lads and all the half empty bottles you can drink the next day :icon_chickcheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## tricache

winkle said:


> Its not a beer gut! just latent muscle - to be held in reserve until required
> 
> So who is up for hosting the Xmas one this year?, remember - you get the cudos for hosting from the lads and all the half empty bottles you can drink the next day :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers:



After seeing the photos, my wife would divorce me and I wouldn't have a home...so a possible but unlikely :lol:


----------



## NickB

I'd love to but my place is way too small... Maybe when we move again....


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> Its not a beer gut! just latent muscle - to be held in reserve until required
> 
> So who is up for hosting the Xmas one this year?, remember - you get the cudos for hosting from the lads and all the half empty bottles you can drink the next day :icon_chickcheers::icon_cheers:



Every year I ask the missus if we can host it and she says "NO ******* WAY -I've see the photos and the youtube videos!"

But hey - I'll ask again... you never know your luck....


----------



## Batz

Well perhaps I can host it once again, I'll have to talk to the _trouble and strife_.


----------



## NickB

:super: Do it Batz, you know you want to


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Well perhaps I can host it once again, I'll have to talk to the _trouble and strife_.



Got a date in mind Batz? I vote batz place for the chrissy swap. I also think the 1st Dec would be a good date. 

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Dec 1st is while I'm at TAFE, so either the weekend before or after Dec 14th would be my preferred... that being said, the 1st could work, I just won't enjoy Monday as much.... 

And a big vote to The Batz Cave as well....

Cheers


----------



## Parks

I'll be up for hosting maybe mid next year once I have the construction site and bar finished.


----------



## bradsbrew

If Batz can't do it I could possibly host it ?


----------



## Snow

NickB said:


> Dec 1st is while I'm at TAFE, so either the weekend before or after Dec 14th would be my preferred... that being said, the 1st could work, I just won't enjoy Monday as much....
> 
> And a big vote to The Batz Cave as well....
> 
> Cheers


 
December 1st, 8th or 15th suits me, but it's getting close to other x-mas parties.....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> If Batz can't do it I could possibly host it ?




Jump in if you like Brad, I'm still away working for another couple of weeks and will discuss the swap with the wife when I get home.....after a few cups of morning tea delivered to her in bed. :lol:  

batz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I love the sig mate! B)


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> December 1st, 8th or 15th suits me, but it's getting close to other x-mas parties.....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



OK this is getting late and Xmas parties will be happening. 
But how does the 8th of December sound?

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> OK this is getting late and Xmas parties will be happening.
> But how does the 8th of December sound?
> 
> Batz



I fly to mackay on the 9th  . Guess I could get them to book the last flight up sunday night to avoid :icon_vomit: on the plane.


----------



## Florian

Batz said:


> OK this is getting late and Xmas parties will be happening.
> But how does the 8th of December sound?
> 
> Batz



Sounds perfect to me. Late November is always hectic with heaps of birthdays.

Lock it in I say! 

And book the night flight Kin Kin - Mackay for Brad. I swear I have seen an airport last time I was there.


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> Sounds perfect to me. Late November is always hectic with heaps of birthdays.
> 
> Lock it in I say!
> 
> And book the night flight Kin Kin - Mackay for Brad. I swear I have seen an airport last time I was there.



I am happy with that date. If we can book that date I can look at doing Mackay the week prior.


----------



## winkle

Brads last swap beer has me considering an Imperial Belgian Choc Stout :unsure: 
Whatever date we chose will clash with something so lets lock it in early-ish.


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> And book the night flight Kin Kin - Mackay for Brad. I swear I have seen an airport last time I was there.




That'll be the Kin Kin Internationale, just down the road from where the shop was once.


----------



## Rowy

8ths locked in for me!


----------



## Batz

OK then then that's a possibility, give me a day or so.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> That'll be the Kin Kin Internationale, just down the road from where the shop was once.



Make sure you get the window seat Florian.
View attachment 56335


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Make sure you get the window seat Florian.
> View attachment 56335




Remids me of years gone by.


----------



## Batz




----------



## InCider

Ahh the Batcave - home of Banjo and George! :super:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Ahh the Batcave - home of Banjo and George! :super:



Ah George, it only seems like yesterday that he emerged from that North Queensland postpack.
Hasn't he grown up now, and like any good country lad he's taken up hunting feral pigs.


View attachment 56361


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Ah George, it only seems like yesterday that he emerged from that North Queensland postpack.
> Hasn't he grown up now, and like any good country lad he's taken up hunting feral pigs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56361




He's still in the dam Perry, he scared the hell out of the Landcare blokes yesterday.




He eats possums.


----------



## Rowy

Batz,
When I was in the north we'd use ones like that for bait............


----------



## Batz

Well he was only a little dude when the Ned down send him here.




Believe me he's growing fast.


----------



## Rowy

It was a hot afternoon as the fisherman walked down to the waterhole. Little did he realise...........................


----------



## Batz

Anyone seen Insider?


----------



## Rowy

My missus used to love a Dick.....................Insider or was that a Dickens Cider.


----------



## Batz

I'm not going where ever this is going.


----------



## Batz




----------



## winkle

Hey Batz,
if you are allowed happy to host the [email protected] Case-Swap in the Batcave could you start a new thread? It'd save us having to wade through all the bollux in this one


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I say just start the thread and announce the date after


----------



## winkle

Bribie, I'm taking possession of one of these tomorrow (shallower tray model though)
View attachment 56433

only a month late, it could have been useful....


----------

